# Battlefield 3: Origin scannt PC vor AGB-Zustimmung und Handy-Ordner samt SMS - Angeblicher Video- und Bildbeweis



## FrankMoers (29. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Origin scannt PC vor AGB-Zustimmung und Handy-Ordner samt SMS - Angeblicher Video- und Bildbeweis* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Origin scannt PC vor AGB-Zustimmung und Handy-Ordner samt SMS - Angeblicher Video- und Bildbeweis


----------



## Nordmaenner (29. Oktober 2011)

Absolut lächerlich das EA da abzieht!


----------



## schattenlord98 (29. Oktober 2011)

Sollte das Video echt sein, ist der Weg für eine Klage gegen EA geebnet. Sowas wäre dann der Gipfel der Dreistigkeit, für mich fast nicht mehr in Worte zu fassen!


----------



## DokMuffin (29. Oktober 2011)

Abgesehen davon, dass das alles im Sande verlaufen wird... wer ein Problem damit hat, einfach das Spiel nicht kaufen.

EA ist eh lern resistent.


----------



## Mister-Brian (29. Oktober 2011)

Wenn sich das bewahrheitet, hat sich EA eine fette Salve in den Fuß geschossen, denn solche Frechheiten haben verdienterweise massive Klagewellen zur Folge.


----------



## xxchris1810xx (29. Oktober 2011)

Sollte das echt sein so verstößt EA ja  gegen ihre EULA/AGB, steht doch da drinne das diese keine Spyware einsetzen.


----------



## Servicehans (29. Oktober 2011)

Unglaublich, was sich EA hier erlaubt. und alles hinter dem Vorwand, Raubkopien zu verhindern. Dabei gibts es längst Versionen die gecrackt und ohne Origin laufen. Der zahlende Kunde ist (mal wieder) der Dumme. Zumal einem bei BF3 ein crack wenig bringt, da das Spiel hauptsächlich im Multiplayer gespielt wird.


----------



## ClimaX88 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin seit Tagen an dem Thema dran und Idle sogar die Amazon Foren / Rezensionen zu BF3. Es ist echt unter aller Sau was EA da abzieht und zudem noch so völlig dumm und unnötig! Ich habe zudem getestet, wie die Spyware (Origin) sich auswirkt, wenn man sie in einer Sandbox laufen lässt, und wie mir scheint, wird sie gut eingedämmt. Außerdem habe ich nachdem ich von dem Thema Origin Wind bekommen habe, meine gesammte HDD encrypted. (http://www.jaypac.de/upload/841738origin.png) Auf dem Bild seht ihr einen Screenshot vom Process Monitor und der Sandbox.


----------



## JillValentine21 (29. Oktober 2011)

Mehr sage ich dazu nicht!!!

http://openpetition.de/petition/online/verkaufsstopp-fuer-battlefield-3-in-deutschland


----------



## Servicehans (29. Oktober 2011)

@ClimaX88:
Sieht echt gut aus. Danke das mal jemand was dazu schreibt(obs funktioniert oder nicht).
Hast du ein Tut für Sandboxie. Ich kann mir nämlich vorstellen das nicht jeder direkt weiss, wie das funktioniert.


----------



## ClimaX88 (29. Oktober 2011)

Sandboxie funktioniert im Prinzip ganz einfach. Installieren und fertig. Origin muss vorher geschlossen sein -> dann rechtsklick auf Origin.exe und in Sandboxie ausführen. Es kann sein das als mal ein paar meldungen kommen, dass der Volumen zum Ausführen in der Sandbox zu klein ist, dann müsst ihr einfach die Meldung doppelklicken und mit OK bestätigen, dass Sandbox das Volumen vergrößern darf. Das wars eigentlich schon.


----------



## MasterChief586 (29. Oktober 2011)

Habs eben selbst mal probiert und bei mir scannt er außer Origin gar nichts... das verstehe ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht


----------



## ClimaX88 (29. Oktober 2011)

Er kann auch nurnoch das Scannen was in der Sandbox enthalten ist, und das ist eben nur Origins -> da nur Origins in der Sandbox enthalten ist und Programme in der Sandbox auf nichts was außerhalb der Sandbox ist zugreifen können.


----------



## dohderbert (29. Oktober 2011)

ich wills zurück schicken, aber kein Plan obs auch angenommen wird ( Amazon ),
da ichs installiert und der EULA zugestimmt habe...


----------



## MasterChief586 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich meinte ich habe es mit dem Process Monitor gemacht wie bei diversen YouTube- Videos aber bei mir scannt er keinerlei persönliche Daten


----------



## TheUnfickbar (29. Oktober 2011)

Ohh wie schade! Habt ihr was zu verbergen? Etwa zuviel bei TORRENT geladen? Sollen die doch gucken wie die wollen, wenn ihr von Fabebook spioniert wird ist ja egal! Von Apple mit ihrem IPhone, egal! Aber jetzt das Maul aufreissen bei EA ihr super Torrent User, haha.


----------



## dohderbert (29. Oktober 2011)

@TheUnfickbar

warum nicht gleich eine Kamera in deine Wohnung, hast ja eh nix zu verbergen..
Facepalm..

btw hab kein FB, IPhone usw !


----------



## Oximoron12345 (29. Oktober 2011)

Servicehans schrieb:


> Unglaublich, was sich EA hier erlaubt. und alles hinter dem Vorwand, Raubkopien zu verhindern. Dabei gibts es längst Versionen die gecrackt und ohne Origin laufen. Der zahlende Kunde ist (mal wieder) der Dumme. Zumal einem bei BF3 ein crack wenig bringt, da das Spiel hauptsächlich im Multiplayer gespielt wird.


 

Genau,
wer es Online spielen will, der kauft es sich ohnehin...


----------



## ScHm0cK (29. Oktober 2011)

dohderbert schrieb:


> ich wills zurück schicken, aber kein Plan obs auch angenommen wird ( Amazon ),
> da ichs installiert und der EULA zugestimmt habe...



Die EULA ist nichtig, da sie gegen deutsches Recht verstößt und somit nicht zulässig ist. Gib es zurück! Gebt alle BF3 zurück (falls ihr es gekauft habt und nichts von dieser Spyware gewusst habt). Es wird Zeit ein Zeichen zu setzen!

greetz


----------



## quaaaaaak (29. Oktober 2011)

So gerade mal selbst aus interesse getestet, mit folgendem Ergebnis:
1. Es werden einige registry Einträge druchgecheckt, jedoch ist das, was ich mir jetzt angesehen habe harmlos.
2. Es werden die installierte Spiele von Blizzard Entertainment gepfrüft(Blizzard Activison, bei wem klingelts mit nem demnächst erscheinenden Spiel?).
3. Adobe Photoshop wurde geprüft.
4. Avast! Antivirus wurde gecheckt.
5. Origin Ordner wurde gecheckt.

das wars, kein einziges dokument wurde geöffnet, mit laufendem open office im hintergrund.

@ScHm0cK
hast du die neue EULA eigentlich schon gelesen? ich mein die, wo das alles gestrichen wurde...


----------



## Atuan (29. Oktober 2011)

Selbst schuld, liebe Gamer... Man hätte sich (schon viel früher - beim Ubilauncher zum Beispiel) nur an einen einzigen der (vermutlich noch selbst getätigten!) Boykottaufrufe halten müssen. Was meint ihr, wo Origin jetzt wäre, wenn EA am Releasetag nur ein paar Tausend Kopien der Battlefield 3 PC-Version verkauft hätte? An Tag 2 wäre ein Patch nachgeschoben worden, der die Origin-Pflicht entfernt. Aber nein... Der typische Gamer schreit empört auf, schluckt dann aber trotzdem tapfer jeden Brocken Publisherscheisse hinunter  Auf Battlefield 3 kann man ja nicht verzichten! Nicht mal einen Tag...


----------



## dohderbert (29. Oktober 2011)

ScHm0cK schrieb:


> Die EULA ist nichtig, da sie gegen deutsches Recht verstößt und somit nicht zulässig ist. Gib es zurück! Gebt alle BF3 zurück (falls ihr es gekauft habt und nichts von dieser Spyware gewusst habt). Es wird Zeit ein Zeichen zu setzen!
> 
> greetz


 
Hab schon eine Rücksendung beantragt, verpackt und werde es heute zur Post bringen..


----------



## TheUnfickbar (29. Oktober 2011)

@dohderbert

Das mit der Kamera ist schon weit hergeholt, die stellen immernoch Spiele her, das ist kein Big Brother oder wollen dich Hacken. Wenn die meinen die müssen in deinem Rechner mal reinschauen ob du welche Spiele illegal runtergeladen hast dann sollen die es doch auch. Ich habe kein Problem damit!


----------



## Emke (29. Oktober 2011)

Habs jetzt auch mit dem Tool im Video versucht. Es werden lediglich paar Registry Einträge gescannt sowie C:\Programme, C:\Programme\Origin sonst keine anderen Dateien.


----------



## z3ro22 (29. Oktober 2011)

SO ihr spinner die ja so schlau sind wie sie tun. ..origin scannt so gut wie alles auf dem pc und das hat nichts mit verbergen zu tun,ich bin beruffotograf und finde es nicht lustig,das ich aufeinamal mehr uploads habe als alles andere... habe das spiel deinstallieret und weg damit..

wer sowas unterstürtzt muss echt bescheuert im kopf sein wie dum seit ihr eigentlich ?


----------



## MisterCritics (29. Oktober 2011)

Hab auch kein Facebook, son schrott braucht man doch nicht.

Hab auch grad Process Monitor gestartet und origin scheint nach vorgegebenen Suchbegriffen zu schnüffeln.

Bei mir durchsucht er gerade den Canon EOS 550 ordern. ^^ Was fürn beschiss ej. Hab schon den Verbraucherschutz eingeschaltet.


----------



## Mothman (29. Oktober 2011)

@z3ro22: Man kann seine Meinung auch sagen, ohne pauschale Beleidigungen auszusprechen. Das hätte auch den positiven Nebeneffekt, dass man dich evtl. dann ernst nimmt.


----------



## Snortel (29. Oktober 2011)

Sollen sie doch meine illegalen Sachen finden, etwas dagegen tun können sie nicht, da die klausel zur Überwachung überraschend und daurch ungültig ist


----------



## Emke (29. Oktober 2011)

*sarcasm* LulzSec/Anonymous... wo seid ihr wenn man euch braucht?


----------



## quaaaaaak (29. Oktober 2011)

Emke schrieb:


> *sarcasm* LulzSec/Anonymous... wo seid ihr wenn man euch braucht?


OT: Spielen gerade BF3 
ne ganz im ernst, seit lulzsec kann man beide gruppen nicht mehr ernstnehmen

BTT:
würde gerne sehen, was bei anderen leuten alles gescannt wird, gibts dafür schon nen fred?


----------



## DokMuffin (29. Oktober 2011)

TheUnfickbar schrieb:


> @dohderbert
> 
> Das mit der Kamera ist schon weit hergeholt, die stellen immernoch Spiele her, das ist kein Big Brother oder wollen dich Hacken. Wenn die meinen die müssen in deinem Rechner mal reinschauen ob du welche Spiele illegal runtergeladen hast dann sollen die es doch auch. Ich habe kein Problem damit!


 
Das hat weniger damit zu tun was dir schnuppe ist, sondern das EA eventuell gegen geltende Gesetze verstoßen hat.

Es ist schön für dich, dass du ein öffentlicher Mensch sein willst. Bitte setze das aber nicht bei allen anderen Mitmenschen vorraus.


----------



## schattenlord98 (29. Oktober 2011)

TheUnfickbar schrieb:


> Ohh wie schade! Habt ihr was zu verbergen? Etwa zuviel bei TORRENT geladen? Sollen die doch gucken wie die wollen, wenn ihr von Fabebook spioniert wird ist ja egal! Von Apple mit ihrem IPhone, egal! Aber jetzt das Maul aufreissen bei EA ihr super Torrent User, haha.


 
Ob Facebook, Apple oder sonst wer Scheiße baut ist völig egal. Hier geht es um BF und um nix anderes. Weil andere Konzerne das auch nicht so genau sehen mit dem Datenschutz heißt das ja nicht, dass EA es genauso oder noch schlimmer machen darf. Aber wenn du meinst es geht hier nur um illegale Downloads oder gecrackte Spiele, dann kennst du dich wohl nicht so richtig aus oder hast dich noch garnicht damit befasst. Denn hier geht es darum, den Kunden so durchsichtig wie nur irgend möglich zu machen.

Denk doch ersteinmal nach, bevor du hier so einen Schwachsinn ablässt!


----------



## endmaster (29. Oktober 2011)

Origin ist eine Frechheit.
An dem Beispiel mit "lexware" sieht man ja, dass es nicht um illegale Raubkopien von Spielen beim Scannen geht.
Ich hab Origi jedenfalls nach der Beta erstmal wieder runtergeschmissen und werde mal gucken, wie sich das entwickelt, bevor BF3 gekauft wird.


----------



## z3ro22 (29. Oktober 2011)

@Mothman ja du hast recht sry aber was hier behauptet wird stimmt halt nicht.

das mit der sandbox ist eine gute idee aber dennoch ist es nicht legal was dort gemacht wird.

ich stimme den agb zu und somit auch das was origin macht....alleine das ist doch schone eine sauerei...

würde ich nicht wundern wenn mw 3 mehr verkauft wird.


----------



## Schalkmund (29. Oktober 2011)

Emke schrieb:


> Habs jetzt auch mit dem Tool im Video versucht. Es werden lediglich paar Registry Einträge gescannt sowie C:\Programme, C:\Programme\Origin sonst keine anderen Dateien.


 Haste den Scan bei der Installation von Origin laufen lassen?



Emke schrieb:


> *sarcasm* LulzSec/Anonymous... wo seid ihr wenn man euch braucht?


Hätte nichts dagegen wenn die Origin für ein par Tage lahm legen und das sage ich als Käufer von BF3, der das Spiel gerne online zocken würde aber es jetzt lieber auf Grund von Origin liegen lässt.


----------



## Emke (29. Oktober 2011)

@Schalkmund

Ne Origin hab ich schon seit ewigkeiten Installiert. Habs getestet während es so offen war.


----------



## KeiteH (29. Oktober 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> SO ihr spinner ..[schnipp].. wie *dum *seit ihr eigentlich ?


 Da stellt sich mir eher die Frage, wer hier der Dumme ist, aber nix für ungut, Beleidigungen kannst du besser anderswo als hier posten, das ist absolut OT. 

@Topic:
Jeder hat die freie Entscheidungsmöglichkeit auch mal "Nein" zu sagen.
Ich jammere ja auch nicht, dass ich mit nem SUV 250 auf der Autobahn fahren will, aber höchstens 5L verbrauchen darf. 
Ich weiß es vorher und muss mich entscheiden. Und dann nicht jammern sondern dazu stehen. Diese winselei hinterher geht mir gehörig auf den Sack!

greets


----------



## Schalkmund (29. Oktober 2011)

KeiteH schrieb:


> .
> Jeder hat die freie Entscheidungsmöglichkeit auch mal "Nein" zu sagen.


Tun wir doch wir sagen "Nein" zur Origin EULA die gegen das deutsche Gesetz verstößt.



KeiteH schrieb:


> Ich weiß es vorher und muss mich entscheiden.


Wie viele der BF3 Käufer wirklich wussten das es sich bei Origin um Spyware sei mal dahingestellt. Die EULA oder der Satz "Achtung dieses Produkt kann Spuren von Spionage-Software enthalten" ist schließlich nicht auf die Verpackung gedruckt worden. Und zeig mir den Spielekäufer der erst mal auf die Seite des Publishers geht und seine EULA liest bevor er sich ein Spiel kauft.



KeiteH schrieb:


> Diese winselei hinterher geht mir gehörig auf den Sack!


 Dann lies das hier doch einfach nicht und schmeiß Origin an und spiel BF3.


----------



## Skyler93 (29. Oktober 2011)

Passt endlich habe nämlichn 100er hier und der muss noch für BF3 draufgehen, schade das ich den vorbestellerbonus nicht habe, aber sowas geb ich mir nicht, arbeite von mein PC aus und da tut jede art von Spyware nicht gut


----------



## Lightbringer667 (29. Oktober 2011)

Die einzige Hoffnung ist, dass BF3 wegen dem Mist wie Blei in den Regalen liegen bleibt. Aber durch den völlig überzogenen Hype im letzten halben Jahr und dem medialen Dauerfeuer zu dem Spiel wird sich es wohl trotzdem (viel zu) gut verkaufen. -.-

Naja.. am Ende ist der Verbraucher doch immer der Dumme.


----------



## Fosgate28 (29. Oktober 2011)

Die EULA zu ändern is ja gut und schön bleibt das Problem Origin das ding scannt doch aber trotzdem weiter. Oder hab ich jetzt was nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Oktober 2011)

Servicehans schrieb:


> Unglaublich, was sich EA hier erlaubt. und alles hinter dem Vorwand, Raubkopien zu verhindern. Dabei gibts es längst Versionen die gecrackt und ohne Origin laufen. Der zahlende Kunde ist (mal wieder) der Dumme. Zumal einem bei BF3 ein crack wenig bringt, da das Spiel hauptsächlich im Multiplayer gespielt wird.


 Aber das ist wohl genau der Punkt, weshalb es Sinn machen würde bei einem Spiel wie Battlefield 3, dass auf Mehrspieler ausgelegt ist, einen Scan nach möglichen anderen Raubkopien von Singleplayer-Spielen durchzuführen.

Zudem gibt es beispielsweise bei Steam auch noch "bessere" Vorgehensweisen, die es dem Raubkopierer noch viel einfacher machen, ohne dem immer wieder erneuten Risiko einer möglicherweise mit Viren verseuchten Raubkopie ausgesetzt zu sein.

Da wäre dann in der Tat die einzige Möglichkeit dagegen vorzugehen, den PC zu scannen und den Account gegebenenfalls zu sperren.


----------



## Chriss8185 (29. Oktober 2011)

UPDATE: AGB geändert
Und schon ist es passiert. EA hat die Origin-AGB für Deutschland geändert und darin unmissverständlich klargemacht, dass keine Daten weitergegeben oder verkauft werden. Die einzige Ausnahme: Wenn EA durch eine gerichtliche Anordnung dazu aufgefordert wird, Daten an Polizei oder Ähnliches weiterzugeben. Außerdem werden keine persönlichkeitsbezogenen Daten erhoben; der Rest erinnert stark an Steam: Installierte Spiele, Programme und genutzte Hardware werden an EA geschickt, der Rest bleibt unangetastet. Was soll man noch sagen? Die Änderungen sind mehr als gut und sollten alle besorgten Spieler eigentlich beruhigen.


----------



## IEdgarI (29. Oktober 2011)

sehr gute Neuigkeit (das Update). Den ganzen Ärger hätten sie sich von Anfang an sparen können. Ab und zu verstehe ich wirklich nicht wie man auf solche Ideen kommen kann, es ist doch von Vornherein absehbar, wie sich die Sache entwickeln wird und das Einzige was sie damit erreichen ist mies Kritik und schlechtere Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (29. Oktober 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> UPDATE: AGB geändert
> Und schon ist es passiert. EA hat die Origin-AGB für Deutschland geändert und darin unmissverständlich klargemacht, dass keine Daten weitergegeben oder verkauft werden. Die einzige Ausnahme: Wenn EA durch eine gerichtliche Anordnung dazu aufgefordert wird, Daten an Polizei oder Ähnliches weiterzugeben. Außerdem werden keine persönlichkeitsbezogenen Daten erhoben; der Rest erinnert stark an Steam: Installierte Spiele, Programme und genutzte Hardware werden an EA geschickt, der Rest bleibt unangetastet. Was soll man noch sagen? Die Änderungen sind mehr als gut und sollten alle besorgten Spieler eigentlich beruhigen.


 
Und was nützt dir das, wenn Origin trotzdem deine persönlichsten Daten auf dem Rechner scannt und an EA weiterleitet? Ich glaube es kann EA wirklich scheissegal sein, wieviel ich im Jahr verdiene und was ich an Steuern zahle. O.o
Die Änderungen in der EULA sind reine Augenwischerei solang sich an der Funktionsweise der Software nix ändert.


----------



## nigra (29. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist es echt ein Rätsel, wie es hier tatsächlich Menschen gibt, die EA's Methoden auch noch unterstützen...


----------



## lurchie85 (29. Oktober 2011)

Also habe das gerade auch mal getestet:

bei mir wird bei der origin Installation

1.Mein magix music ordner durchsucht
2.mein steam ordner durchsucht
3.mein maniaplanet ordner durchsucht
4.mein blizzard ordner da ich starcraft 2 zocke
5.daemon tools
6.meine lg software (ka ob datensicherungen auch)
7.Skype
8.eigentlich wurde meine komplette festplatte C:/ gescant

so ein rotzprogramm


----------



## nokami (29. Oktober 2011)

nigra schrieb:


> Mir ist es echt ein Rätsel, wie es hier tatsächlich Menschen gibt, die EA's Methoden auch noch unterstützen...


 
Es sind weit mehr als 10 Millionen, und nach der AGB änderung werden es noch mehr.
Wer nicht Paranoid ist, wird jetzt zugreifen.


----------



## nokami (29. Oktober 2011)

Wer nicht Paranoid ist, greift jetzt zu..


----------



## lurchie85 (29. Oktober 2011)

auch nett, sie wissen welchen router ich habe,meine ip,meine tcp einstellungen etc pp.probiert es selber mal aus und startet das program process manager (im web downloaden) und startet danach origin.Ihr werdet euch wundern was das alles scannt.und wer jetzt sagt bei mir wird nichts gescannt ist einfach blind


----------



## jenerwelcher (29. Oktober 2011)

Und das glauben wir jetzt natürlich alle. Sorry EA, die Katze ist ausm Sack und Origin und andere Programme von euch kommen nicht mehr auf meine Platte. Da könnt ihr eure Nutzungsbedingungen ändern wie ihr lustig seid


----------



## MChief0815 (29. Oktober 2011)

Selbst, wenn die Änderungen in der EULA umgesetzt werden, muss erst mal ein neuer Client her.... Und ob es dann wirklich weg ist, ist dann auch die Frage.


----------



## JamesMark (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin einfach nur baff....heftig...


----------



## Chriss8185 (29. Oktober 2011)

lol lass die doch scan ich habe nix zu verbergen wegen mir können die  scan ich mach mir da kein kopf und muß ich auch nicht


----------



## X3niC (29. Oktober 2011)

lurchie85 schrieb:


> Also habe das gerade auch mal getestet:
> 
> bei mir wird bei der origin Installation
> 
> ...



Rein aus Interesse!Wie hast du das überprüft?


----------



## Darknomis806 (29. Oktober 2011)

egal ob sie es ändern oder nicht, zu EA hab ich kein vertrauen mehr!


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Oktober 2011)

nokami schrieb:


> Es sind weit mehr als 10 Millionen, und nach der AGB änderung werden es noch mehr.
> Wer nicht Paranoid ist, wird jetzt zugreifen.


 Diese Zahl bezieht sich wohl aber nur auf die Anzahl der Accounts? Dann würde ich ebenfalls dazu zählen, werde Origin aber trotzdem nicht auf meinem PC installieren...


----------



## nokami (29. Oktober 2011)

Schonmal etwas von einen Serverseitigen Update gehört ?
Der CM meinte gestern das es in den nächsten 1-2 Tagen ein Origin update gibt.


----------



## nokami (29. Oktober 2011)

10 Millionen verkaufte exemplare am ersten Tag.


----------



## head2003 (29. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt neu Battlefield 3: Staatstrojaner


----------



## baummonster (29. Oktober 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> lol lass die doch scan ich habe nix zu verbergen wegen mir können die  scan ich mach mir da kein kopf und muß ich auch nicht


 
Es geht auch nich darum ob man was zu verbergen hat oder nich, sondern dass solche Daten generell EA erstmal einen Sch**** angehen. Das sind Privatsachen, worüber jeder selbst zu entscheiden hat ob und mit wem er sie teilen möchte


----------



## IEdgarI (29. Oktober 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> lol lass die doch scan ich habe nix zu verbergen wegen mir können die  scan ich mach mir da kein kopf und muß ich auch nicht


 
ich hab auch nichts zu verbergen aber dennoch finde ich es nicht in Ordnung und das solltest du auch nicht! Umso mehr man ihnen erlaubt, umso dreister werden sie und wie oft willst du in Zukunft sagen wollen "es ist dir egal, tut mit mir was ihr wollt"


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2011)

origin darf gar nix auf dem pc scannen. punkt aus ende.
eula änderungen hin oder her.

optionale hardwareumfrage ala steam ist kein problem.
alles andere ist einfach nicht erlaubt.

ea hat es sich gwaltig verscherzt und hoffentlich kriegen die ne strafe.
einfach so schnell was ändern ist nicht genug.


----------



## lex23 (29. Oktober 2011)

Bin gespannt, wie sich das Ganze weiterentwickelt.
Gekauft wirds trotzdem erstmal nicht.
Da ist einfach das Vertrauen weg.


----------



## Egersdorfer (29. Oktober 2011)

Lustigerweise verstehen viele Leute nicht, was frustrierte Menschen (z.B. jemand, der bei EA arbeitet) machen, um ihrem Arbeitgeber zu schädigen.

Da sind "Daten-CDs" wie in den Steueraffären noch die harmlosesten Vorkommnisse.

Alles, was mißbraucht werden kann, wird mißbraucht. Traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## coolmodi1 (29. Oktober 2011)

Naja BF3 hab ich wegen MP gekauft...für Mass Effect 3 werden sie halt kein Geld bekommen, obwohl ich vor hatte es mir legal zu kaufen! SELBER SCHULD!

Mir tun die Entwickler nur leid, verlieren Kunden wegen EA


----------



## lurchie85 (29. Oktober 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse!Wie hast du das überprüft?


 
mit dem Programm Process Manager.Kann man im Internet runterladen bzw auch direkt starten.

Dort wird angezeigt welches geöffnete programm auf was zugreift.
Halt wie nen Taskmanager nur das es einen schritt weitergeht und die tasks überwacht und anzeigt welche dateien von welchen programm überprüft,gescant oder sonstwas werden


----------



## drunkenm0nkey (29. Oktober 2011)

Besonders gut gefällt mir, wie PCG den Bericht abschließt:

"Werbung:
Battlefield 3 jetzt ab 53,95 € bei Amazon bestellen"


----------



## masterkoron (29. Oktober 2011)

Zwar bin ich auch ein Gegner von Origin aber das was oben in den Videos angeblich gezeigt wirt ist schlicht ein Fake. Habe es grade selbst mit Process Monitor nachgeprüft und es werden weder lokale SMS noch der Steam-Ordner "gescannt".


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Oktober 2011)

nokami schrieb:


> 10 Millionen verkaufte exemplare am ersten Tag.


Okay danke für die Info, aber selbst wenn es 10 Milliarden wären, würde mich das nicht dazu bringen.


----------



## Chriss8185 (29. Oktober 2011)

klar hätte ich es auch lieber über steam aber ich lasse mir doch das zocken nicht nemmen, und muß ich auch nicht das muß jeder selber wissen.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2011)

Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Lustigerweise verstehen viele Leute nicht, was frustrierte Menschen (z.B. jemand, der bei EA arbeitet) machen, um ihrem Arbeitgeber zu schädigen.
> 
> Da sind "Daten-CDs" wie in den Steueraffären noch die harmlosesten Vorkommnisse.
> 
> Alles, was mißbraucht werden kann, wird mißbraucht. Traurig, aber wahr.


 
ganz genau. wir sind alle individuen und jeder denkt zu 90% nur an sich.
egal welche firma. klar nach außen hin sieht man ein großes ganzes.
aber dieses große ganze besteht aus einzelnen faktoren.

wenn da jemand aus der reihe tanzt, ist feierabend.
hackerangriffe will ich gar nicht mehr nennen weil das wohl ein weiteres risiko ist.
vielleicht würde 1 jahr lang nix mit den "daten" passieren, und irgendwann würde die bombe platzen und das rumgeheule wäre groß

ich hab nix dagegen wenn man die gegenwart genießt, aber man sollte immer etwas vorraus schauen und
überlegen was in der vergangenheit schon alles passiert ist und sowas ausgenutzt wurde.
aber da ist nicht nur EA lernresistent, sondern wir menschen sind einfach leicht gestrickt und wollen
alles mögliche konsumieren ohne einen gedanken an das schlechte zu verlieren.

aber erst wenns einen selbst erwischt, wird gemeckert und gemosert..

die spinnen die menschen


----------



## lurchie85 (29. Oktober 2011)

masterkoron schrieb:


> Zwar bin ich auch ein Gegner von Origin aber das was oben in den Videos angeblich gezeigt wirt ist schlicht ein Fake. Habe es grade selbst mit Process Monitor nachgeprüft und es werden weder lokale SMS noch der Steam-Ordner "gescannt".


 
fanboy?

ich hab es gerade auch getestet und bei mir wurde wie auf seite 3 bereits gepostet einiges durchsucht inkl steam,maniaplanet,maigx music maker etc pp.sowie meine routerdaten und tcp einstellungen und ip adresse.

entweder bist du blind oder hast glück das er es bei dir nicht scannt


----------



## Chriss8185 (29. Oktober 2011)

masterkoron schrieb:


> Zwar bin ich auch ein Gegner von Origin aber das was oben in den Videos angeblich gezeigt wirt ist schlicht ein Fake. Habe es grade selbst mit Process Monitor nachgeprüft und es werden weder lokale SMS noch der Steam-Ordner "gescannt".


 
kann ich auch nur zu stimmen


----------



## Schalkmund (29. Oktober 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> UPDATE: AGB geändert
> Und schon ist es passiert. EA hat die Origin-AGB für Deutschland geändert und darin unmissverständlich klargemacht, dass keine Daten weitergegeben oder verkauft werden.


 Das die Datenweitergabe gestrichen wurde ist ja keine Neuigkeit, das habe ich ja schon gestern gelesen, ändert ja nichts an dem Hauptproblem das Origin da seine Nase reinsteckt wo sie nicht hingehört und das ohne plausiblen Grund der mir klar welchen Nutzen ich davon habe.



Chriss8185 schrieb:


> lol lass die doch scan ich habe nix zu  verbergen wegen mir können die  scan ich mach mir da kein kopf und muß  ich auch nicht


Die Einstellung habe ich auch schon in anderen Foren zum Thema Bundestrojaner gelesen. Ich seh das halt nicht so, EA sollte sich mit meiner Kohle für das Spiel zufrieden geben und nicht auch noch verlangen das von nun an meinen Rechner ausspionieren dürfen, _für die Ehre BF3 spielen zu dürfen_.


----------



## Datamind (29. Oktober 2011)

Lustig ist, wie sich manche den Spielspass immer noch schönreden. Occchhhh Origin macht doch nichts, ist doch ein gutes Tool. EA will doch nur euer bestes und das ist euer Geld...


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2011)

masterkoron schrieb:


> Zwar bin ich auch ein Gegner von Origin aber das was oben in den Videos angeblich gezeigt wirt ist schlicht ein Fake. Habe es grade selbst mit Process Monitor nachgeprüft und es werden weder lokale SMS noch der Steam-Ordner "gescannt".


 
es ist kein fake. und nicht jeder pc wird auf die selbe art und weise durchgescannt.

es gibt bestimmte suchalgorithmen was origin benutzt.
wenn bestimmte dinge auf den pc zutreffen, wird auch ein bestimmtes verfahren durchgeführt.

es ist jetzt nicht so dass origin explizit nach steam, handy, steuer etc. dateien ausschau hält.
aber es KANN.
http://www.google.de/url?url=http:/...a=X&ei=jgCsTrqnEMzItAb0g_nHDw&ved=0CCoQygQwAA


----------



## lurchie85 (29. Oktober 2011)

@ Chriss8185 

Klar ist es deine Entscheidung, die wird dir auch keiner ausreden.jeder ist sein eigener Herr.Aber denk doch mal logisch:

wenn in Deutschland der gläserne Bürger immer mehr in den Vordergrund gedrängt wird von der Regierung.Wenn Der Bundestrojaner eingesetzt wird bzw benutzt werden soll zur Überwachung oder deine Telefongespräche bzw dein Verlauf was du im Internet gemacht hast vom Anbieter gespeichert wird ist das Jammern groß und das darf niemand.

Und jetzt gibt dir jemand ein Spiel dabei und es ist dir scheiß egal was mit deiner privatsphäre ist das deine daten, einfach so ziemlich alles was du auf den PC hast bei EA gespeichert werden?Weil du endlich das Spiel spielen darfst?

Junge, junge *Facepalm*


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2011)

lurchie85 schrieb:


> @ Chriss8185
> 
> Klar ist es deine Entscheidung, die wird dir auch keiner ausreden.jeder ist sein eigener Herr.Aber denk doch mal logisch:
> 
> ...


 
so einen ähnlichen beitrag hatte ich auch mal geschrieben. 

es ist echt komisch wie schnell man leute bezirzen kann.
wenn man ausspioniert wird ists unter aller sau,
aber mit nem beigelegten spiel ist ja alles nicht so schlecht 

ich verstehe nicht wie man so eine aktion nocht befürworten kann.
da wundert mich doch gar nix mehr


----------



## lurchie85 (29. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> so einen ähnlichen beitrag hatte ich auch mal geschrieben.
> 
> es ist echt komisch wie schnell man leute bezirzen kann.
> wenn man ausspioniert wird ists unter aller sau,
> ...



Tja so ist das wohl heutzutage im zeitalter von facebook,Twitter und co.
Wir sind überall von technik umgeben teilen alles digital mit (hey war grad duschen, wie hasse ich solche komments auf facebook) und tragen sie in der Hosentasche mit ums rum inkl gps empfänger und ortungsdienst...
Der einzelne Bürger wird immer mehr zu einem Buch was abgespeichert wird in digitaler form.

nicht das ich gegen den digitalen Fortschritt bin, ganz im gegenteil.aber so wie es jetzt von statten geht ist es einfach unter aller sau.Und die einzigen die was dagegen tun können sind wir selber.Aber wenn ich so ne einstellung sehe wie von manchen leuten das es ihnen egal ist was origin macht sehe ich da schwarz


----------



## Chriss8185 (29. Oktober 2011)

naja dann wartet ihr mal bis das game bei steam raus kommt ich bin mal zocken


----------



## lurchie85 (29. Oktober 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> naja dann wartet ihr mal bis das game bei steam raus kommt ich bin mal zocken


 
unbelehrbar,unglaublich,kein grips in der birne... ich kaufs erst garnicht.10000 mal besser als so nen drecksverein in irgendeiner form zu unterstützen.


----------



## Datamind (29. Oktober 2011)

lurchie85 schrieb:


> unbelehrbar,unglaublich,kein grips in der birne... ich kaufs erst garnicht.10000 mal besser als so nen drecksverein in irgendeiner form zu unterstützen.



Lass ihn doch, versuche nicht ihm den Spass am Spiel zu verderben. Aber vielleicht kann man nicht allen Menchen die Augen öffnen, sie müssen es selber rausfinden. Manche müssen erstmal hinfallen bevor sich was ändert. Ob sie nun in der Lage oder nicht sind, ist ihre Sache. Hier sollte man die Schuld einzig und allein bei EA suchen...


----------



## nokami (29. Oktober 2011)

Dann müssten mehr als 10Millionen Spieler hinfallen


----------



## Datamind (29. Oktober 2011)

nokami schrieb:


> Dann müssten mehr als 10Millionen Spieler hinfallen



Das Loch ist dank EA schon ausgehoben, die 10 Millionen Spieler müssen nur noch reinfallen. Wenn nicht in Battlefield 3, dann halt in Battlefield 4. Da wird das Loch dann halt noch etwas grösser gemacht, weil vielen von den 10 Millionen Spielern diese Gängelungen gar nichts ausmachen.


----------



## Possum (29. Oktober 2011)

nokami schrieb:


> Dann müssten mehr als 10Millionen Spieler hinfallen


 
wenn du damit auf die "10.000.000 ausgeliefert" meldung anspielst, ausgeliefert heisst nicht verkauft.


----------



## Schalkmund (29. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> es ist kein fake. und nicht jeder pc wird auf die selbe art und weise durchgescannt.


 Bei mir war Origin sogar im Blizzard Verszeichnis und das Brennprogramm wurde scheinbar auch gecheckt auf den Ordner C:\ProgramData hat es Origin wohl besonders abgesehen da wurde ja alles durchgecheckt. Aber das ist echt wahnsinn wenn man alles durchlesen will was der Process Monitor für Zugriffe innerhalb von 1 Sekunde durch Origin verzeichnet


----------



## ark47 (29. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt hat ja EA die AGBs massiv verändert, was sagt ihr adzu, vorallem was sagt die Redaktion?
Habe mit dieneuen  AGBs gerade durchgelesen oder eher überflogen, es gibt ein vergleich von den alten und neuen.

Da hat sich ja jrtzt viel verändert.

Wir User müssen zusammen halten, denn in der Grupppe ist man stark.

Sogar im einstLive berichten sie schon darüber, richtig so.

Unser Protest hat schon was bewirkt.


----------



## N7ghty (29. Oktober 2011)

Ist denn noch was übrig geblieben von den bestehenden Kritikpunkten? Beim ersten Mal drüber schauen sah das eigentlich in Ordnung aus, jedenfalls nix Außergewöhnliches mehr. Hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## ScHm0cK (29. Oktober 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> @ScHm0cK
> hast du die neue EULA eigentlich schon gelesen? ich mein die, wo das alles gestrichen wurde...



Ja, habe ich... es werden einige kritische Passagen entweder entfernt oder umgeschrieben. Am lustigsten finde ich den Punkt 17, der ist komplett neu und beschäfftigt sich umfangreich mit Streitigkeiten. Bereitet sich EA auf massen klagen vor ^^!?

Wie dem auch sei, änderungen (und das noch stillschweigend ohne jegliches Statement etc.) bringen denen garnichts denn die Katze ist aus dem Sack. Origin ist spyware! Die können so viel umschreiben wie sie wollen, das ist reine Beruhigungstaktik und augewischerrei. Origin selbst bleibt ja unangetastet und scannt fröhlich weiter, das ist der Punkt!

greetz


----------



## Schalkmund (29. Oktober 2011)

ScHm0cK schrieb:


> Die können so viel umschreiben wie sie wollen, das ist reine Beruhigungstaktik und augewischerrei. Origin selbst bleibt ja unangetastet und scannt fröhlich weiter, das ist der Punkt!


 Ich wollte es grade sagen was bringen die Zugeständnisse in der EULA wenn man den Process Monitor anwirft und Origin wieder dabei erwischt wie es sich durch Tonnen von Daten aus Ordnern wühlt wo es eigentlich gar nicht rumstöbern sollte.


----------



## King2500 (29. Oktober 2011)

Da wird ganz schön viel unqualifiziertes Zeug hier behauptet und in Umlauf gebracht.... Origin liest nicht eine dieser persönlichen Daten wirklich ein. Sonst müsste es dort einen Aufruf der Funktion ReadFile geben und das fehlt!

Origin durchsucht in der Tat den ProgramData Ordner, vermutlich weil es nach Spieldaten von anderen EA Spielen sucht. Die Aufrufe von Origin auf die besagten Dateien haben ausschließlich was mit FileHandles und Berechtigungen zu tun, welche Betriebssystem bedingt automatisch erfolgen, wenn man ein Verzeichnis durchsucht. GELESEN werden diese Daten jedoch NICHT. 

Außerdem ist noch lange nicht bewiesen welche Informationen Origin am Ende übers Netz überträgt. Dazu sollte man sich erstmal den Netzwerktraffic unter die Lupe nehmen, bevor man hier was behauptet, was am Ende gar nicht zutrifft.


----------



## Tangun (29. Oktober 2011)

wie kann ich das nachschauen was origin sich bei mir anjgeschaut hat ??


----------



## Chriss8185 (29. Oktober 2011)

http://www.gamersunity.de/?module=cms&task=linkout&out=http%3A%2F%2Ftechnet.microsoft.com%2Fde-de%2Fsysinternals%2Fbb896645

das laden


----------



## Chriss8185 (29. Oktober 2011)

http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/sysinternals/bb896645

das geht jetze


----------



## Deewee (29. Oktober 2011)

Atuan schrieb:


> Selbst schuld, liebe Gamer... Man hätte sich (schon viel früher - beim Ubilauncher zum Beispiel) nur an einen einzigen der (vermutlich noch selbst getätigten!) Boykottaufrufe halten müssen. Was meint ihr, wo Origin jetzt wäre, wenn EA am Releasetag nur ein paar Tausend Kopien der Battlefield 3 PC-Version verkauft hätte? An Tag 2 wäre ein Patch nachgeschoben worden, der die Origin-Pflicht entfernt. Aber nein... Der typische Gamer schreit empört auf, schluckt dann aber trotzdem tapfer jeden Brocken Publisherscheisse hinunter  Auf Battlefield 3 kann man ja nicht verzichten! Nicht mal einen Tag...


 
Das kann ich nur so unterschreiben...
Aber dem Gamer von Heute ist ja alles scheissegal, hauptsache zocken


----------



## Restless27 (29. Oktober 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> SO ihr spinner die ja so schlau sind wie sie tun. ..origin scannt so gut wie alles auf dem pc und das hat nichts mit verbergen zu tun,ich bin beruffotograf und finde es nicht lustig,das ich aufeinamal mehr uploads habe als alles andere... habe das spiel deinstallieret und weg damit..
> 
> wer sowas unterstürtzt muss echt bescheuert im kopf sein wie dum seit ihr eigentlich ?



Das selbe könnte ich dich jetzt fragen? Wenn man auf den PC als  Arbeitsgerät, in welcher Form auch immer, angewiesen ist und seinen  Lebensunterhalt damit verdient hat Spielesoftware, oder ähnilches, Musik  , Filme und überhaupt alles Private auf diesem Gerät nichts verloren!


----------



## Chronik (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich wer mir BF3 eh nur holen wenn es ohne diesen "Bundestrojaner" kommt. Kurz und knapp ohne ORIGIN ohne Server-Browser (ich will ein Ingame-Browser) und ohne Battlelog. Battlelog ist doch so ähnlich wie FAILBOOK, man ich will zoggen, nicht mein Status/Level mit anderen vergleichen. (FAIL EA)

"Ich kauf mir BF3 nur wenn es auf Steam läuft", die scannen nur meine Hardware. (Steam kann ich vertrauen)

Selbst wenn "jetzt" EA einsieht das Sie ein fehler gemacht haben und das "jetzt" ausbessern wollen, ich glaube nicht das EA auf ORINGIN u. den andern Mist verzichtet will.

Einglück habs ich schon mal gezoggt. Nicht die Beta. Beim Kumpel, ich hab ihn gefragt wo er das Spiel her hat, er hat gemeint das er es auch von einem Kumpel hat.
Will ich mal EA richtig SCHADEN!!!


----------



## N7ghty (29. Oktober 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ich wer mir BF3 eh nur hoeln wenn es ohne diesen "Bundestrojaner" kommt. Kurz und knapp ohne ORIGIN ohne Server-Browser (ich will ein Ingame-Browser) und ohne Battlelog. Battlelog ist doch so ähnlich wie FAILBOOK, man ich will zoggen, nicht mein Status/Level mit anderen vergleichen. (FAIL EA)
> 
> "Ich kauf mir BF3 nur wenn es auf Steam läuft", die scannen nur meine Hardware. (Steam kann ich vertrauen)
> 
> ...


 Du hörst dich an, wie ein kleines Kind: "Ich will dies, ich will das! Vorher werd ich nicht...." Wenn Origin deine Daten nicht scannt und in der Weltgeschichte versendet, dann ist das genau dasselbe wie Steam. Ich weiß nicht so Recht, wieso du unbedingt einen Ingame-Browser willst. Es ist doch sehr komfortabel außerhalb des Spiels den Server schon suchen zu können, dabei überspringt man einfach das ins-Hauptmenü-gehen und es geht insgesamt schneller. Und du musst bei Battlelog nicht deine Statistiken vergleichen, du kannst auch einfach sagen "Ich will spielen" und schon kommste ins Game, das Battlelog ist doch nur ein Angebot, das du annehmen oder auch ausschlagen kannst. Steam scannt so nebenbei nicht nur Hardware, schließlich weiß auch Steam, welches Betriebssystem du benutzt.
Also wenn dieser Spionage-Quatsch behoben ist, dann ist das für mich bedenklos spielbar.


----------



## Chriss8185 (29. Oktober 2011)

genau N7ghty battlelog ist doch genial ich finds nice geht auch alles 1A


----------



## MA (29. Oktober 2011)

wie ist das den jetzt ? haben die immer noch zugrif auf meine daten oder nicht mehr ?


----------



## Crizzo1 (29. Oktober 2011)

Solange da kein Origin-Patch geladen wurde, kann die Software immer noch alles scannen, auch wenn die EULA jetzt sonst was erzählt...


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2011)

@n7ghty

Steam und origin braucht man gar nicht erst
In einem Satz erwähnen. 

Nur weil ea einen möchtegern Konkurrenten erschaffen
Will heißt das noch lange nicht dass die Programme
Sich auch nur ansatzweise nur ähneln.

Wenn Steam irgendwas gegen den Willen eines users
Gemacht hätte bzw die Dateien auf dem pc in irgendeiner
Form ausspioniert hätte, dann würde die community jetzt schon
Jahrelang meckern und schreien.

Origin ist nicht mal final, paar Tage bzw Wochen aktiv und es hagelt
Von schlechten berichten. 

Da merkt man den Unterschied zwischen valve und anderen
Nachmachern

Dass die origin jünger mit dem Finger auf Steam zeigen
Überrascht mich nicht. Aber sich schlau machen war
Schon immer zu viel verlangt


----------



## z3ro22 (29. Oktober 2011)

wie gesgat macht euch die sandbox dann kann nichts passieren denn es scannt sich im prinzp dann nur selbst.

dennoch ist es ein skandal.


----------



## N7ghty (29. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @n7ghty
> 
> Steam und origin braucht man gar nicht erst
> In einem Satz erwähnen.
> ...


 Ich zähl mich jetzt nicht zu den Origin-Jüngern, aber ich erinnere mich, dass früher bei Steam auch ne Menge rumgeschrien wurde, bis sich das in die aktuellen Bahnen gelenkt hat. Soweit ich weiß gab es bei Steam anfangs kein Offline-Modus und das zu einer Zeit, wo wesentlich weniger Leute Internet haben als heutzutage. Und es gibt auch immer noch Leute, die sich gegen Steam wehren und kein Spiel mit Steam-Anbindung kaufen. Letzendlich sind es zwei ziemlich ähnliche Plattformen, von daher kann man und sollte man sie vergleichen.

EDIT: Ich kann Origin überhaupt nicht leiden, um das mal klar zu machen, ich versuche nur sinnloses "Alles ist doof"-Gebashe zu verhindern.


----------



## Deewee (29. Oktober 2011)

> wie gesgat macht euch die sandbox dann kann nichts passieren denn es scannt sich im prinzp dann nur selbst.

So weit kommts noch, das ich mir ne Sandbox installieren muss nur um meine privatsphäre zu schützen 
Die kriegen keinen Müden Cent von mir, das ist die einzige Sprache die die verstehen.

Und ich hätte mir das Spiel echt gerne gekauft, und gerade für DICE tut es mir unendlich leid.


----------



## Chronik (29. Oktober 2011)

@N7ghty: Tja ich sehs nicht ein für ein Programm meine ganzen Daten Preiszugeben, für eine Firma (Publisher) der dann nicht mal bestraft werden kann. Wenn du deine Daten durch Origin preisgeben willst mach ruhig, ich werde dich nicht aufhalten.
Klar wäre Origin wie Steam, wenn Sie meine "Daten scannen" und nicht in der "Weltgeschicht versenden", das Steam das aber nicht macht ist nun mal Steam nicht wie Origin. Was hat denn Steam davon wenn die wissen was ich für ein Betriebssystem benutze. Die können gerne meine Hardware-Daten und mein Betriebssystem haben, is kein ding aber wenns um persönliche Sachen geht, da hört der Spass auf. (Steam hat mein volles Vertrauen)

Den Ingame-Browser find ich halt besser weil man da erst mal alles einstellen kann bevor man zoggt z.B.: Grafik, Sound, Monitor usw. (Ich hab "gehört" das man das bei einem Server-Browser, bei Origin oder war das Battlelog, nicht kann) Erklär mir mal was ich davon habe wenn ich außerhalb des Spieles schon den Server suchen kann? (Außerdem bin ichs gewohnt einen Ingame-Browser zu haben)

Zu Battlelog, frisst das kein Rescouren selbst wenn man es "ausschlägt" oder kann man Battlelog ausmachen. Ich glaube nicht. Na gut ich hab einen Rechner der es verkraftet aber sein muss es nicht unbedingt.

Naja zu guter letzt EA hat bei mir verschissen, was die Onlinenutzung angeht.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (29. Oktober 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> wie gesgat macht euch die sandbox dann kann nichts passieren denn es scannt sich im prinzp dann nur selbst.
> 
> dennoch ist es ein skandal.



Hmm.. wie ich gehört habe, ist es noch nicht bestätigt, dass eine sandbox hilft.
Für einen in solchen Sachen recht beschränkten Menschen: Was genau macht so eine sandbox?


----------



## Deewee (29. Oktober 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Was genau macht so eine sandbox?



Ne Sandbox ist ein simulierter Bereich auf deinem PC, der vom Rest abgeschirmt ist.
Aber wie ich gerade auf Amazon lese, ist das wohl eh keine Gute Idee sowas zu benutzen weil die ersten User gebannt wurden
das verstösst wohl gegen EAs EULA LOL

hier, orginalzitat :
Marvin L. Diehm meint:   
          Das Problem ist nur, dass EA das im EULA von Origin ganz klar  verboten hat. Deswegen wurden auch schon ein paar gebannt (steht im ea  forum). Ist immer nur eine Frage der zeit bis sie es merken. spätestens  mit dem neuen Patch. Dann kommt man auf ihre blacklist.


----------



## BrokenGlass (29. Oktober 2011)

Könnte mir bitte wer erklären wie dieser Process Monitor funktioniert?
Das einzige was er mir anzeigt ist dies.

http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/877/originsb.jpg


----------



## Chriss8185 (29. Oktober 2011)

jo so habe ich das auch


----------



## Odin333 (29. Oktober 2011)

Deewee schrieb:


> Aber wie ich gerade auf Amazon lese, ist das wohl eh keine Gute Idee sowas zu benutzen weil die ersten User gebannt wurden das verstösst wohl gegen EAs EULA LOL


 
Das ist doch wohl ein schlechter Witz!

Was bin ich froh, dass ich den Rotz nich gekauft habe.

Was ich mich mittlerweile frage ist, ob Origin nicht eher eine "getarnte" Spionagesoftware als eine Kopierschutz ist.

Wenn ich da an Steam denke, macht dieses noch relativ viele Probleme ein kopiertes Spiel zum laufen zu bringen.

Und origin? nach zwei Minuten googlen bekommt man diese Standardanweisung die wohl bei 99% der Cracks dabei ist:

1. Unrar.
2. Burn or mount the image.
3. Install the game.
4. Copy over the cracked content from the Crack dir on DVD2 to your
installation dir.
5. Play the game.

Vielleicht ist Origin der Staatstrojaner der Abmahnindustrie.


----------



## Dearper (29. Oktober 2011)

BrokenGlass schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte wer erklären wie dieser Process Monitor funktioniert?
> Das einzige was er mir anzeigt ist dies.
> 
> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/877/originsb.jpg


Ist doch richtig. Origin überprüft (zur Zeit) nur diese Ordner/Dateien.



Deewee schrieb:


> Aber wie ich gerade auf Amazon lese, ist das wohl  eh keine Gute Idee sowas zu benutzen weil die ersten User gebannt wurden
> das verstösst wohl gegen EAs EULA LOL


 Völliger Mist was du da verbreitest.
In der EULA von EA steht nirgends, nicht mal Ansatzweise irgendetwas über den Gebrauch von Sandboxie oder derartiges.
Bitte erst richtig informieren und nicht jeden Scheiß glauben.


----------



## BrokenGlass (29. Oktober 2011)

@Dearper ok dann bin ich ja beruhigt. 
Aber wieso sieht man z.b. bei den Youtube Videos das Origins alle Daten auf dem PC überprüft?
Und bei mir nicht? Das soll jetzt auf jeden fall nicht heißen, dass ich es will das Origins alle meine Daten
ausspioniert.


----------



## Dearper (29. Oktober 2011)

BrokenGlass schrieb:


> @Dearper ok dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
> Aber wieso sieht man z.b. bei den Youtube Videos das Origins alle Daten auf dem PC überprüft?
> Und bei mir nicht? Das soll jetzt auf jeden fall nicht heißen, dass ich es will das Origins alle meine Daten
> ausspioniert.


 Ich denke EA hat nach der ganzen Sache Origin entschärft.
Ist aber nur eine Vermutung von mir.

*BTW:* _Bei mir untersucht Origin auch nur diese Ordner/Dateien._


----------



## Fosgate28 (29. Oktober 2011)

Also soweit ich weiß fragt Steam wenn es irgendwelche Informationen haben möchte den jeweiligen User. Hab schon Origin mit der Beta gehabt um BFBC2 da zu holen weil meine Game DVD im eimer ist und bei der Install. damals war das schon mit der Datenkontrolle habs gleich wieder deinstallt.
Kotzt mich bissl an dieser scheiß und dann dieser Witz mit der geänderten EULA...


----------



## yami-sasuke (29. Oktober 2011)

Dearper schrieb:


> Ist doch richtig. Origin überprüft (zur Zeit) nur diese Ordner/Dateien.
> 
> 
> Völliger Mist was du da verbreitest.
> ...


 
Also bei mir werden bis jezt auch nur die orgin ordner hoffe es bleibt so^^


----------



## LostHero (29. Oktober 2011)

Für mich sieht das eher so aus, als wolle EA mit Hilfe von Origin Raubkopierer finden.
Würd mich mal interessieren, was passiert, wenn man sich z.b. BF3 kauft und Origin "laufen lässt" und gleichzeitig gecrackte EA Games auf dem selben PC installiert hat.
Würd mich nicht wundern, wenn man binnen kürzester Zeit von deren Anwälten hört (oder evtl sogar in BF3 gesperrt wird).

Und was die eigendliche News angeht:
eine Änderung der EULA bringt rein garnix, so lange die Software unangetastet bleibt. Die scant nach wie vor munter weiter.


----------



## uglygames (29. Oktober 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das eher so aus, als wolle EA mit Hilfe von Origin Raubkopierer finden.
> Würd mich mal interessieren, was passiert, wenn man sich z.b. BF3 kauft und Origin "laufen lässt" und gleichzeitig gecrackte EA Games auf dem selben PC installiert hat.
> Würd mich nicht wundern, wenn man binnen kürzester Zeit von deren Anwälten hört (oder evtl sogar in BF3 gesperrt wird).
> 
> ...


 Heute gab es ein Update bei origin...


----------



## Danjo82 (29. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich durchsucht Origin den Rechner wegen Raubkopien,war aber schon seit der Beta bekannt.
Meine Kumpels die das zocken wollen mir ihren Haustürschlüssel nicht geben,warum? Verkehrte Welt...

gamesaktuell.de

Zitat:

"Wer Battlefield 3 freischalten und spielen will, der stimmt unter anderem zu, dass Origin den PC nach Raubkopien durchsucht, die IP-Adresse ermittelt und diese Informationen zu Marketingzwecken nutzt bzw. an Partner weiterleitet."


----------



## LostHero (29. Oktober 2011)

ClimaX88 schrieb:


> Er kann auch nurnoch das Scannen was in der Sandbox enthalten ist, und das ist eben nur Origins -> da nur Origins in der Sandbox enthalten ist und Programme in der Sandbox auf nichts was außerhalb der Sandbox ist zugreifen können.


 

Daran ankünpfend:
Falls hier jemand "COMODO Internet Security" benutzt (ist kostenlos verfügbar!): dort ist ebenfalls eine Sandbox mit an bord. Da ich aber kein Origin habe, kann ich nicht testen, ob diese ähnlich gut funktioniert wie eine "echte" Sandbox.


----------



## dohderbert (29. Oktober 2011)

uglygames schrieb:


> Heute gab es ein Update bei origin...


 
Solange es keine offizielle Stellungnahme seitens EA gibt, dass Origin wirklich abgeändert wurde, ergo nichts mit Platten scannen,
ist EA taboo !


----------



## N7ghty (29. Oktober 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> @N7ghty: Tja ich sehs nicht ein für ein Programm meine ganzen Daten Preiszugeben, für eine Firma (Publisher) der dann nicht mal bestraft werden kann. Wenn du deine Daten durch Origin preisgeben willst mach ruhig, ich werde dich nicht aufhalten.
> Klar wäre Origin wie Steam, wenn Sie meine "Daten scannen" und nicht in der "Weltgeschicht versenden", das Steam das aber nicht macht ist nun mal Steam nicht wie Origin. Was hat denn Steam davon wenn die wissen was ich für ein Betriebssystem benutze. Die können gerne meine Hardware-Daten und mein Betriebssystem haben, is kein ding aber wenns um persönliche Sachen geht, da hört der Spass auf. (Steam hat mein volles Vertrauen)
> 
> Den Ingame-Browser find ich halt besser weil man da erst mal alles einstellen kann bevor man zoggt z.B.: Grafik, Sound, Monitor usw. (Ich hab "gehört" das man das bei einem Server-Browser, bei Origin oder war das Battlelog, nicht kann) Erklär mir mal was ich davon habe wenn ich außerhalb des Spieles schon den Server suchen kann? (Außerdem bin ichs gewohnt einen Ingame-Browser zu haben)
> ...


 Ich verstehs nicht so ganz. Wieso kann die Firma nicht bestraft werden? Man kann die verklagen und das kostet die dann ordentlich Kohle, wenn das genug Leute machen. Der Satz "Was hat denn Steam davon, wenn die wissen, was ich für ein Betriebssystem nutze?", da kannste einfach statt Steam Origin einfügen und dieselbe Frage stellen. Natürlich sammelt auch Valve Daten über dich, ist nur die Frage in welcher Form. Du scheinst ein ziemliches Schwarz-Weiß-Denken zu haben mit Steam = gut und Origin = schlecht. Ob die in Wirklichkeit deutliche Ähnlichkeiten haben, wird dabei ausgeblendet.
Und um das nochmal klarzustellen: Ich find es auch ein Unding, dass Origin einfach meine Platte scannt, ABER es werden dabei wirklich gewisse Sachen nicht berücksichtigt. Wie ein User vorher hier festgestellt hat, werden die Files gar nicht mal so richtig gelesen oder versendet. Sie werden erstmal nur gescannt. Um eine File zu lesen, müsste man gewisse Operationen aufrufen und diese Operationen finden in den gezeigten Videos einfach nicht statt. Ich weiß nicht so ganz was Origin da macht, ich bin nur etwas vorsichtig, gleich erstmal loszuschreien und alles doof zu finden. Das kann ja einfach nur etwas schlecht programmiert sein, wie z.B. dass Origin nach EA Spielen scannt und die ganz gerne in der Spielebibliothek aufnehmen will und dabei eben alle Dateien des Computers scannt und nach EA Spielen sucht. Ist nur ein Beispiel für eine mögliche Erklärung, mehr nicht. Auf jeden Fall versteh ich nicht so ganz, warum es aus deiner Sicht ok ist, dass Steam und damit Valve Daten von dir hat, als wenn Origin und damit EA Daten von dir hat. Wo ist denn da der Unterschied?

Zu Battlelog: Ich weiß nicht so ganz, was du dir da drunter vorstellst. Das Battlelog ist eine Seite, die in deinem Browser geöffnet wird. Die verbracht, jetzt mal grob geschätzt, ungefähr so viel Ressourcen wie Internetseiten auch.
Zu Ingame-Browser: Ich finde so ein Ingame-Browser hat Vor- und Nachteile. Der Nachteil ist, dass man komplett ins Spiel erstmal rein muss, um einen Server zu suchen. Der Vorteil, dass man da eben solche Einstellungen treffen kann. Aber nach meiner Erfahrung mache ich solche Sachen wie Grafikeinstellungen etc. die ersten paar Male bis es irgendwann stabil läuft und dabei gut aussieht und dann nie wieder. Da kann ich dann auch den Sprung ins Menü auch gleich überspringen, unter anderem darf ich mir dann immer die nicht abbrechbaren Logos von Publisher, Entwickler, favorisierter Grafikkartenhersteller und alles was Rang und Namen hat und diesen auch genannt haben will, ansehen.


----------



## labecula (29. Oktober 2011)

Das ändern der EULA bringt nichts, solange Origina selbst nicht verändert wird und seine Scan-Wut eindämmt. Ich rate weiterhin vom Kauf ab.


----------



## theking2502 (29. Oktober 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Ich verstehs nicht so ganz. Wieso kann die Firma nicht bestraft werden? Man kann die verklagen und das kostet die dann ordentlich Kohle, wenn das genug Leute machen. Der Satz "Was hat denn Steam davon, wenn die wissen, was ich für ein Betriebssystem nutze?", da kannste einfach statt Steam Origin einfügen und dieselbe Frage stellen. Natürlich sammelt auch Valve Daten über dich, ist nur die Frage in welcher Form. Du scheinst ein ziemliches Schwarz-Weiß-Denken zu haben mit Steam = gut und Origin = schlecht. Ob die in Wirklichkeit deutliche Ähnlichkeiten haben, wird dabei ausgeblendet.
> Und um das nochmal klarzustellen: Ich find es auch ein Unding, dass Origin einfach meine Platte scannt, ABER es werden dabei wirklich gewisse Sachen nicht berücksichtigt. Wie ein User vorher hier festgestellt hat, werden die Files gar nicht mal so richtig gelesen oder versendet. Sie werden erstmal nur gescannt. Um eine File zu lesen, müsste man gewisse Operationen aufrufen und diese Operationen finden in den gezeigten Videos einfach nicht statt. Ich weiß nicht so ganz was Origin da macht, ich bin nur etwas vorsichtig, gleich erstmal loszuschreien und alles doof zu finden. Das kann ja einfach nur etwas schlecht programmiert sein, wie z.B. dass Origin nach EA Spielen scannt und die ganz gerne in der Spielebibliothek aufnehmen will und dabei eben alle Dateien des Computers scannt und nach EA Spielen sucht. Ist nur ein Beispiel für eine mögliche Erklärung, mehr nicht. Auf jeden Fall versteh ich nicht so ganz, warum es aus deiner Sicht ok ist, dass Steam und damit Valve Daten von dir hat, als wenn Origin und damit EA Daten von dir hat. Wo ist denn da der Unterschied?
> 
> Zu Battlelog: Ich weiß nicht so ganz, was du dir da drunter vorstellst. Das Battlelog ist eine Seite, die in deinem Browser geöffnet wird. Die verbracht, jetzt mal grob geschätzt, ungefähr so viel Ressourcen wie Internetseiten auch.
> Zu Ingame-Browser: Ich finde so ein Ingame-Browser hat Vor- und Nachteile. Der Nachteil ist, dass man komplett ins Spiel erstmal rein muss, um einen Server zu suchen. Der Vorteil, dass man da eben solche Einstellungen treffen kann. Aber nach meiner Erfahrung mache ich solche Sachen wie Grafikeinstellungen etc. die ersten paar Male bis es irgendwann stabil läuft und dabei gut aussieht und dann nie wieder. Da kann ich dann auch den Sprung ins Menü auch gleich überspringen, unter anderem darf ich mir dann immer die nicht abbrechbaren Logos von Publisher, Entwickler, favorisierter Grafikkartenhersteller und alles was Rang und Namen hat und diesen auch genannt haben will, ansehen.



Was Steam und Origin betrifft hast du im Prinziep recht, aber bei Steam waren die AGBs immer recht verständlich für mich. Auch fragt dich Steam, ob er die Platten scennen darf und ob du Steam erlaubst deine Hardware-Infos zu Scennen und zu senden. Daraus hat Steam auch nie einen Hehl gemacht. Klar weiß ich, dass Steam sicher auch was in den AGBs hat, wass nicht ganz Koscha ist, aber der massive unterschied ist einfach, wie die beiden Publischer EA und Valve mit den Kunden umgehen. Bei Steam muss man zum Beispiel selber einstellen, dass man über eine URL Infos über seinen eigenen Account abrufen kann. Und da steht auch dann drin, wo du herkommst und was für Spiele du auf dem Account hast, aber das wichtigste daran ist, dass es Freiwelig ist. Ergo, du kannst nicht einfach den Link nehmen und dir dann einen dir bekannten Nutzernamen dahinter setzen und dann siehst du es einfach, sondern der Besitzer kann 1. entscheiden, ob er so gefunden werden will und 2. er kann entscheiden, wie der Linkzusatz heißen soll. Hier übrigends der Besangte Link Steam Community :: ID :: TheKing2502 wie ihr sehen könnt ist das mein Steam Profil. Ich könnte das aber auch wieder abstellen. Wiegesagt es ist Freiwellig. EA hat diese Möglichkeit (noch) nicht. Was ich aber sagen will ist, dass Valve seinen Kunden einigen Spielraum an Einstellungen bietet und auch möchte ich betonen, dass der Support von Steam echt gut und schnell ist, jedenfalls bei mir, und auch sollte man überlegen, wieviel Valve für "DLCs" verlangt und was EA für "DLCs" verlangt. Es gab auch vor einigen Jahren den Fall, dass EA den Usern den Master Account gesperrt hat, wenn diese "Unfreundlich" ihren Mitarbeitern wurden und in einigen Fällen waren es einfach hitzige Diskusionen, wo der User dem Mitarbeiter wiedersprochen hat, ohne unflätig zuwerden. EA nimmt sich einfach zuviel raus und denkt es hätte das Monopol auf dem internationalen Spielemark. Doch dank der Kritik der User und Datenschützer hat EA ein einsehen...ich glaube ich bin ein wenig vom Thema abgekommen xD

Naja und das Verklagen einer Firma wie EA ist schwer, denn die haben ihren Firmsitz in den USA und hier in Deutschland blos eine Zweigstelle und wenn es ein so großes Unternehmen wie EA ist können die das sicher soweit verzögern, bis es ins Vergessen geraten ist.


----------



## yami-sasuke (29. Oktober 2011)

labecula schrieb:


> Das ändern der EULA bringt nichts, solange Origina selbst nicht verändert wird und seine Scan-Wut eindämmt. Ich rate weiterhin vom Kauf ab.


 
Was genau ändert die EULA?


----------



## nanuk46 (30. Oktober 2011)

*Falsche Berichterstattung seitens SPON und alle machen mit!*



King2500 schrieb:


> Da wird ganz schön viel unqualifiziertes Zeug hier behauptet und in Umlauf gebracht.... Origin liest nicht eine dieser persönlichen Daten wirklich ein. Sonst müsste es dort einen Aufruf der Funktion ReadFile geben und das fehlt!
> 
> Origin durchsucht in der Tat den ProgramData Ordner, vermutlich weil es nach Spieldaten von anderen EA Spielen sucht. Die Aufrufe von Origin auf die besagten Dateien haben ausschließlich was mit FileHandles und Berechtigungen zu tun, welche Betriebssystem bedingt automatisch erfolgen, wenn man ein Verzeichnis durchsucht. GELESEN werden diese Daten jedoch NICHT.



Genau richtig! Eine absolute Panikmache seitens der Medien und vorallem von SPON. Schlimm was hier einige Foristen von sich geben. "Spionage Software","Getarnte Spionage Software", "Bundestrojaner" usw. Hier haltet euch alle für so wichtig oder was? Wer sollte Interesse an euren SMS haben? Wen interessiert es was es heut zum Abendbrot gibt?- oder wann der Termin beim Friseur ist. Ihr habt alle zu viel schlechte, oder auch gute Filmchen gesehen. Keinen, aber auch wirklich keinen interessiert, was Ihr an Steuern bezahlt habt, oder mit wem Ihr im letzten Urlaub geschnagselt habt(dann speichert Ihr es auch noch auf der Platte?!?!). Leute,leute. Werft alle eure Handys, eure Bankkarten, eure Krankenkarten und eure Kreditkarten weg. Fordert eure Krankenkasse dazu auf, eure Krankenakte euch auszuhändigen und eure Daten zu löschen. Bestellt niemals wieder was in Amazon, Ebay oder sonst wo online. Löscht euren Telefonbucheintrag, eure Facebookseite und all eure Mailadressen ( solltet Ihr irgendwann mal was finanziert habenkönnt Ihr euch gleich die Kugel geben) 
Jetzt müsst Ihr nur noch euren Router in die Luft sprengen, eure Tastatur in den Monitor feuern und den Rechner oder was auch immer aus dem Fenster werfen. Danach behandelt Ihr die Festplatten noch mit einem Elektromagneten und die SSDs verbrennt Ihr.
Ich frage mich, was Ihr alle auf euren Rechner als Betriebssystem hat? Das Spytool N1----Windows----. Und Ihr regt euch über Origin auf ??? LOL das passt nicht wirklich.

NOCHMAL FÜR ALLE! ES WERDEN KEINE PERSÖNLICHEN "DATEN" GELESEN!!!!! Es FEHLT der Aufruf der Funktion "READFILE". Es wird (kann ich jetzt das Wort das jetzt kommt überhaupt schreiben???) "nur"nach den FILEHANDLES gesucht! Also Games die schon drauf sind. Besitzer eines "nicht registrierten Spiels von EA" tun mir dann auch nicht leid. Daten die meine Hardwareaustattung betreffen, meine SysSoftware usw, können die von mir gerne haben. Den nächsten Patches werde ich es danken! Meine Güte, was interessiert es mich, ob auf irgendeinem Server in Redwood City eine 4Kb grosse Datei mit meinem Hard-und Softwareprofil gespeichert ist. Und Ja, es ist mir "nicht" egal was für Daten von mir gespeichert werden. Die persönlichen Daten werden auf jeden Fall nicht gespeichert, da diese ja nicht gelesen werden!!!! siehe Anfang des Textblocks! Jetzt könnt Ihr eine Schleife lesen, bis es bei euch angekommen ist! Das könnte übrigens auch mal der Herr Konrad Lischka von SPON machen. 
Machen wir uns doch nichts vor! Die wenigsten von den Playern haben jemals eine EULA oder AGB gelesen, bevor sie den linken Mausbutton geklickt haben. Also...wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Oder noch besser: Mann muss nicht alles wissen, aber nur wissen wo es steht!

So und jetzt zum Spiel.Das beste BF das es je gab. Einfach nur der Hammer. Die Atmosphäre ist einfach nur atemberaubend und das Gameplay ist endlich wieder mit BF2 zu vergleichen. Zur Frostbite2 Engine muss man denke ich nichts sagen. Mit dem richtigen System einfach nur Krass.

Ich freue mich, dass ich sehr viele von euch auf dem Battlefield nicht sehen muss. Das rumgeflenne bleibt mir nun erspart.........


----------



## Odin333 (30. Oktober 2011)

nanuk46 schrieb:


> Genau richtig! Eine absolute Panikmache seitens der Medien und vorallem von SPON. Schlimm was hier einige Foristen von sich geben. "Spionage Software","Getarnte Spionage Software", "Bundestrojaner" usw. Hier haltet euch alle für so wichtig oder was? Wer sollte Interesse an euren SMS haben? Wen interessiert es was es heut zum Abendbrot gibt?- oder wann der Termin beim Friseur ist. Ihr habt alle zu viel schlechte, oder auch gute Filmchen gesehen. Keinen, aber auch wirklich keinen interessiert, was Ihr an Steuern bezahlt habt, oder mit wem Ihr im letzten Urlaub geschnagselt habt(dann speichert Ihr es auch noch auf der Platte?!?!).



Ganz ehrlich?
Mich würden diese Informationen sehr interessieren.

Wenn ich mir aus dem Datenbestand von Mio. von Leuten x-beliebig jemanden raussuchen könnte, lesen könnte, was er so an SMS schreibt. Vielleicht gerate ich ja zufällig an jemanden, der etwas illegales gemacht hat (z.B. eine meiner Softwares illegal verwendet).
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist enorm hoch.

Dann könnte ich meine Anwälte auf denjenigen hetzen und ordentlich Geld machen.
Und das praktisch mit 0 Aufwand.

Es interessiert also nicht niemanden.


----------



## Hasamoto (30. Oktober 2011)

Leute der schaden ist bereits angerichtet und eine Änderung der Eula/ AGB ist bereits unwichtig

Die daten wurden bereits geklaut und somit wurde eine strafftat begangen

http://www.searchsecurity.de/themenbereiche/bedrohungen/menschliche-faktoren/articles/118171/

da steht was für straffen EA zu erwarten hat und ich bin mir sicher das die eingefordert werden sollte, da EA nur lernt wenn die endlich mal einen auf die Finger bekommen

Was mich betrieft ich werde sollange Origin Exestiert kein EA spiel oder eins deren Partner anfassen nichtmal wenn ich dafür bezahlt werde


----------



## Sunrunner (30. Oktober 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> Mich würden diese Informationen sehr interessieren.
> 
> Wenn ich mir aus dem Datenbestand von Mio. von Leuten x-beliebig jemanden raussuchen könnte, lesen könnte, was er so an SMS schreibt. Vielleicht gerate ich ja zufällig an jemanden, der etwas illegales gemacht hat (z.B. eine meiner Softwares illegal verwendet).
> ...


 
Genau das denke ich auch. Ich benutze Origin zwar (leider) weil ich BF einfach zocken wollte, aber trotzdem ist diese Art der Datenbeschaffung von EA unter alles sau und wie schon so oft gesagt, eig massiv strafbar.
Was das suchverhalten angeht...nunja....bilder etc. sind mir relativ egal. Auch wenn Origin/AE weiß, welche hardware ich habe gehts mir recht am allerwertesten vorbei, aber bei Software hört der spaß auf. Was zur hölle müssen die wissen, was cih für Steam spiele oder Ubisoft Spiele habe??
Oder, ob ich vielleicht sogar illigale software habe, wollen die sowas scannen und dann allen BF spileern mit irgendeinem gecrackten EA spiel anzeigen??

Auch wenn die Anzeige dann eigentlich nicht wirksam gemacht werden könnte, weil dass was EA macht, halt eig auch schon massiv illigal ist.


----------



## N7ghty (30. Oktober 2011)

Sunrunner schrieb:


> Genau das denke ich auch. Ich benutze Origin zwar (leider) weil ich BF einfach zocken wollte, aber trotzdem ist diese Art der Datenbeschaffung von EA unter alles sau und wie schon so oft gesagt, eig massiv strafbar.
> Was das suchverhalten angeht...nunja....bilder etc. sind mir relativ egal. Auch wenn Origin/AE weiß, welche hardware ich habe gehts mir recht am allerwertesten vorbei, aber bei Software hört der spaß auf. Was zur hölle müssen die wissen, was cih für Steam spiele oder Ubisoft Spiele habe??
> Oder, ob ich vielleicht sogar illigale software habe, wollen die sowas scannen und dann allen BF spileern mit irgendeinem gecrackten EA spiel anzeigen??
> 
> Auch wenn die Anzeige dann eigentlich nicht wirksam gemacht werden könnte, weil dass was EA macht, halt eig auch schon massiv illigal ist.


 Also kurz zu den Bildern: Du kannst dich quasi darauf verlassen, dass, wenn solche Daten bei EA landen, sie ganz sicher nicht bei EA bleiben, sondern im Netz rumkreuzen...
Ansonsten wollte ich noch ergänzen, dass ich viele viele original gekaufte Spiele habe, die ich cracke, weil ich einfach zu faul bin, die CD jedes Mal einzulegen. Außerdem hatte ich auch schon Fälle, wo ich mir ein Spiel runtergeladen habe, weil die CD bei mir zu Hause lag und ich grad woanders war. Is' natürlich nicht ganz koscher, aber ich finde vertretbar.
In jedem Fall ist eine solche Klage niemals haltbar...


----------



## nanuk46 (30. Oktober 2011)

*Nix kappiert*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> Mich würden diese Informationen sehr interessieren.
> 
> Wenn ich mir aus dem Datenbestand von Mio. von Leuten x-beliebig jemanden raussuchen könnte, lesen könnte, was er so an SMS schreibt. Vielleicht gerate ich ja zufällig an jemanden, der etwas illegales gemacht hat (z.B. eine meiner Softwares illegal verwendet).
> ...



Du kappierst es auch nicht! Schleife lesen! Die lesen doch deine SMS gar nicht! Sie speichern diese auch nicht. Gespeichert werden deine HardwareInfos und SYSSoftware (Win7 64 bit versio...) und das auch nicht IP bezogen (Vorratsspeicherung darf dein Provider gar nicht!). Oder kommt dein Internet einfach nur aus der Dose? Origin sucht nach EAFiles..also Software(games) um diese im Origin zu verknüpfen.w Zwangsläufig muss dann ein scan drüber. Aber diese persönlichen Daten werden weder gelesen noch irgendwo gespeichert. Das ist absoluter Blödsin und ich mach mir Gedanken ob mein Anwalt auf SPON losgehen soll, weil ein Redakteur eine lauwarme Story hat, die sich in Zeiten vom Bundestrojaner sehr gut verkaufen lässt. Der eigentliche Skandal ist doch, dass Aufgrund von Screenshots (mit denen der jeweilige User und ein SPON Redakteur augenscheinlich nichts anzufangen wussten, außer absoluten Bullshit zu verzapfen) solche wilde Thesen verbreitet werden. Ich will auch nicht, daß jemand meine Mails, SMS etc ließt, aber das passiert doch gar nicht! Ich wiederhole mich immer wieder gern. Schleife lesen (In meinem ersten Beitrag!)!!, bis es kappiert wird!

Oder........ wenn meine keine Ahnung hat....einfach mal die Fr.... halten!


----------



## doomkeeper (30. Oktober 2011)

bitte hört auf steam mit origin zu vergleichen.
kennt ihr überhaupt steam?

steam ist ein rundum paket mit haufen features, serviceleistungen, täglichen updates,
gratis content und tollen shop wenn man die angebote / specials beobachtet.

was bietet origin fürs eigentliche spiel?
inwiefern ist denn origin in ein spiel integriert?

steam scannt genau 0 von der platte.
es gibt nur eine optionale hardwareumfrage und das wars...
vll wird noch das spielverhalten archiviert z.b. wo jemand wie oft stirbt etc etc. und sowas
finde ich persönlich sehr interessant (vor allem aus der sicht vom entwickler)

ich sags nochmal. nur weil origin ein konkurrent von steam sein WILL ist es noch lange kein konkurrent.

bei steam gibts keinerlei beschwerden über irgendwelche "scans"
und das seit anfang an.
klar es hatte problem weil es eben sowas ähnliches bis dato nicht gab.
ABER. sie habens in griff gekriegt.

EA hätte von steam alles lernen und etwas ähnliches bieten können
statt etwas nützliches fürs spiel zu erschaffen gibts erstmal nen
aufgezwungenen shop + skandalöse spionagefunktion

aber da sie die stärken und vorteile eines steams nicht sehen wollen und
erstmal ne spyware unter die leute schmeissen, zeigt mir nur eins.
sie haben komplett andere absichten mit so einer platform.

das ist wie eine neue erfindung.
gibt mans in die richtige hände kann man vll etwas nützliches erschaffen.
wenns aber in die falschen hände gelangt, kommt eben so n rotz raus.

ganz lustig ist sogar dass EA sich gegen sammelklagen abgesichert hat soviel ich noch weiß
und das kurz vor der offizieller origin bekanntgabe.
kann jemand 1 + 1 zusammenzählen?

ist natürlich alles zufall 

hier gehts nur ums prinzip. allein schon die tatsache dass
so ein programm etwas rumsuchen kann, ist es spyware. punkt.
egal ob es was öffnet oder nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. Oktober 2011)

@nanuk46.

woher nimmst du dir das wissen das soetwas in keinsterweise missbraucht werden kann.
sag mir einfach nur woher.
dieses programm wird u.a. von menschen geschrieben, kontrolliert, entwickelt und gesteuert.

und solang menschen sowas ähnliches machen, ist ein missbrauch nicht weit entfernt.
wenn du eine antivirus meldung bekommst dass du spyware auf dem rechner hast,
und diese spyware dasselbe macht wie origin.

ich nehm mal an dass du es löscht. (wegen der meldung vom spyware)
hab ich recht?
ich hab recht. und warum löscht du es dann?


----------



## N7ghty (30. Oktober 2011)

@doomkepper
Ich hab jetzt keine Lust auf eine ewig lange Diskussion, die eh für keinen von uns zu einer neuen Einsicht führt, deshalb sag ich mal so:
Steam ist nicht so ganz der Messias, wie du das darstellst, es gibt bei Steam auch Kritikpunkte und steht nicht über jeder Kritik.


----------



## nanuk46 (30. Oktober 2011)

*Könnt Ihr es nicht begreifen, oder wollt Ihr es nicht begreifen.*



Sunrunner schrieb:


> Genau das denke ich auch. Ich benutze Origin zwar (leider) weil ich BF einfach zocken wollte, aber trotzdem ist diese Art der Datenbeschaffung von EA unter alles sau und wie schon so oft gesagt, eig massiv strafbar.
> Was das suchverhalten angeht...nunja....bilder etc. sind mir relativ egal. Auch wenn Origin/AE weiß, welche hardware ich habe gehts mir recht am allerwertesten vorbei, aber bei Software hört der spaß auf. Was zur hölle müssen die wissen, was cih für Steam spiele oder Ubisoft Spiele habe??
> Oder, ob ich vielleicht sogar illigale software habe, wollen die sowas scannen und dann allen BF spileern mit irgendeinem gecrackten EA spiel anzeigen??
> 
> Auch wenn die Anzeige dann eigentlich nicht wirksam gemacht werden könnte, weil dass was EA macht, halt eig auch schon massiv illigal ist.


 
Die wissen nicht was Sie auf Steam spielen, da Origin die Daten nicht ließt (zum hundertsten mal jetzt!) und nicht speichert, sondern nur nach EA Files durchsucht ( ich verweise wieder auf meinen Ersten Beitrag in diesem Forum!), um diese dann mit Origin zu verknüpfen. Liegt daran, dass der EA-Account mit dem Origin Account zusammengefasst wurde! Der Rest (außer dem zuvor hundertmal Genannten!) interessiert EA einen Scheiß! Glaubt Ihr denn wirklich, die stellen Kapazitäten frei um belanglose SMSs oder Nacktbildchen von eurer Alten zu speichern? Für was will EA wissen was Ihr im Steam Account habt? Haltet Ihr Ameisen euch wirklich für so wichtig?? Das grenzt ja schon an Verfolgungswahn!
Und zum Thema gecrackten Games nur eines. Wenn Ihr das nicht hinbekommt, dass Origin euch die gecrackten Files nicht scannt, müsst Ihr euch  eine Xbox kaufen...........ach ich vergaß, da gibt es ja XBox Live. Auch so ein vom Teufel persönlich programmiertes Spytool das alles sammelt und speichert und dann auch noch verschickt. Ihr tut mir echt leid. Rennt einer Meldung und Thesen hinterher, die absoluter Bullshit sind, wie Lämminge. mimimi......"böses EA", mimimi....... Spytool Origin, mimimi....es gibt ja gar keinen Weihnachtsmann?. Informiert euch einfach mal richtig. Stattdessen glaubt Ihr den von so einer spezialisierten "Fachzeitschrift!" wie SPON (Spiegel Online), mit so einem von Fachwissen strotzendem Redakteur (der von der Materie so viel Ahnung hat wie der Großteil dieses Forums!), verzapften Müll.


----------



## Auricom80 (30. Oktober 2011)

ich sach erst mal nein zu EA und Origin BF3 kann erst mal im laden bleiben und wenn es verstaubt ekal wie gut das spiel ist wenn sich andere ausspioniren lasen wolln solln sie es sich kaufen aber ich understütze sowas nicht lieber kauf ich mir Uncharted 3,Skyrim für PS3 da weiss ich wo mein geld ist und ich bin sicher


----------



## nanuk46 (30. Oktober 2011)

was soll ich löschen?


----------



## doomkeeper (30. Oktober 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> @doomkepper
> Ich hab jetzt keine Lust auf eine ewig lange Diskussion, die eh für keinen von uns zu einer neuen Einsicht führt, deshalb sag ich mal so:
> Steam ist nicht so ganz der Messias, wie du das darstellst, es gibt bei Steam auch Kritikpunkte und steht nicht über jeder Kritik.


 
1. neue einsicht wird es bei mir nicht geben.
warum? weil origin die komplette platte scannt.
solang origin fröhlich außerhalb vom "origin" alle ordner scannt, ist es eine spyware.
steam ist nur in steamordner aktiv.
origin überall.

weißt du überhaupt was eine spyware ist?

"Meist dienen Spyware-Programme dazu, das Surfverhalten im Internet zu analysieren. Die gewonnenen Daten werden kommerziell genutzt durch das Einblenden gezielter Werbebanner oder Pop-ups,  die an die möglichen Interessen des Internetbenutzers angepasst sind.  Die Unternehmen, die Spyware nutzen, erhoffen sich eine Steigerung der  Wirksamkeit ihrer Werbemethoden."

was macht origin nochmal? 

2. dann nenn mir die kritikpunkte von steam.
kritikpunkte im sinne von spionage gibt es bei steam nicht.


----------



## nanuk46 (30. Oktober 2011)

*blubblublibubliblbiub*



doomkeeper schrieb:


> @nanuk46.
> 
> woher nimmst du dir das wissen das soetwas in keinsterweise missbraucht werden kann.
> sag mir einfach nur woher.
> ...


 
was lösche ich?

zur frage 1:
ganz einfach doomkeeper. Weil es sich EA nicht erlauben könnte, so einen Bock zu schießen! Mit einem 1,2MB großen Tool (Process296Monitor)legt man dem so großen EA die Handschellen an? Ne zu einfach.und zudem ist da DICE auch noch da.
Und es fehlt eindeutig der READFILE Command beim scan!!!!!! Also was soll man dann missbrauchen, was man gar nicht in seinem Besitz hat????? Origin ließt die Daten nicht! zum allerletzen mal jetzt. Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen lesen und suchen nicht, oder? READ/SCAN
Ihr leidet doch alle an Paranoia. Der Tangenerator Deiner Bank ist auch nicht vom Himmelgefallen. Der hat auch ein Mensch (bestimmt auch noch ein gelber!) entwickelt, zusammengebaut und programmiert.(hoffentlich kennt der nicht all die Tans die da rauskommen!)
Was diskutiere ich eigentlich? Es fehlt der READFILE Command ! Ich habe fertig!!!!...........ließ es nach oder mach dich schlau.........ich spiele jetzt wieder BF3...........hmmmmmm lecker Game. Die Auflösung auf 1920 *1080 und alles auf Ultra mit einem fetten 24 Zöller. GPU bei Volllast bei kühlen 71 Grad und kaum zu hören. Mich würds ankotzen, es nicht spielen zu können! 
Danke SPON für die Meldung wegen dem teuflischem Origin! Die Server sind nicht zu überfüllt und laufen erste Sahne. Es ruckelt überhaupt nix.Da habt Ihr einen großen Anteil dran. Vielleicht war es ja auch nur eine Ente des Redakteurs, dass er auch mal im Jet spawnen kann? Wer weiß? Alles wird gut Jungs.


----------



## nanuk46 (30. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> "Meist dienen Spyware-Programme dazu, das Surfverhalten im Internet zu analysieren. Die gewonnenen Daten werden kommerziell genutzt durch das Einblenden gezielter Werbebanner oder Pop-ups,  die an die möglichen Interessen des Internetbenutzers angepasst sind.  Die Unternehmen, die Spyware nutzen, erhoffen sich eine Steigerung der  Wirksamkeit ihrer Werbemethoden."
> .



ja da bin ich ja mal froh, dass es für so eine Leuchte wie Dich ( offensichtlich bist du ja auch keine kleine!) Wikipedia gibt! Da kannst jetzt gleich mal Firefox eingeben, downloaden und dann das Adblock Plus draufhauen. Da gehen Dir dann solche Fachbegriffe ,die Du uns da um die Ohren haust, einfach am Hosenboden durch. Aber Achtung!!!! Wurde alles von potentiellen Kriminellen programmiert!


----------



## nanuk46 (30. Oktober 2011)

*Bist Du der deutschen Sprache mächtig?*



Hasamoto schrieb:


> Leute der schaden ist bereits angerichtet und eine Änderung der Eula/ AGB ist bereits unwichtig
> 
> Die daten wurden bereits geklaut und somit wurde eine strafftat begangen
> 
> ...



LOL
Die einzige Straftat die ich hier erkennen kann, ist Deine Rechtschreibung. 

In dem Link von Dir steht überhaupt nix zu diesem Thema! Setzen.... 6...... Thema verfehlt. Du gehts einen Vertrag mit dem jeweiligen verkaufenden Händler ein. Die AGBs (die Du ja sicherlich immer liest und sicherlich auch nie verstehst!) bestätigst durch die linke Maustaste beim Install(oder auch nicht). Wenn Daten (natürlich keine Persönlichen, wie schon ausgiebig besprochen!) weitergegeben werden, sind es Daten die an Origin/EA gehen (hardwarekomp, betriebssys) für zukünftige Patches  etc. Wo ist da der dritte im Bunde?  Welche Daten wurde Dir explizit geklaut? Welche Straftat wurde begangen (außer Deiner Rechtschreibung)? Warum bildet Ihr euch allen Ernstes so ein Scheiß ein, dass EA/Origin ein Interesse daran hätte euch Daten zu stehlen? Die haben bestimmt besseres zu tun, als von solchen Vollpfosten wie Ihr es seit die Pornsammlung, SMSs, Mp3s , das Testament der halbtoten Uhroma oder was auch immer zu stehlen. 
Und wenn Du solange Origin existiert (so schreibt man es richtig!), kein EA Spiel mehr kaufts, dann kannst Du uns schon nicht in BF3 auf die Nüsse gehen!


----------



## doomkeeper (30. Oktober 2011)

@ nanuk46.

schade dass du leider 0 von meinem post verstanden hast worauf
ich hinaus wollte.

weißt du woran man merkt dass jemandem die argumente ausgehen?
wenn jemand anfängt sich im ton zu vergreiffen.

wenn dir bf3 so viel spaß macht und origin nix ausmacht,
dann sei es dir gegönnt.

du hast nach etlichen posts immer noch nicht den sinn verstanden der thematik verstanden.
und zwar das origin etwas tut was man nicht machen darf.

eigentlich dürfte es nicht mal verkauft werden.

niemand kann sagen was mit den ganzen daten gemacht wird.
ich , du , ea. niemand.
und allein schon deswegen sollte die möglichkeit eines "scans" unterbunden werden.
(wenn es eh nix bringt, wieso wurde es dann programmiert?)
kannst dus beantworten?

warum werden dann überhaupt die ganzen daten gecheckt
wenn die sowieso nix damit anfangen können?
antwort please?

es ist sinnlos dir klar zu machen dass EA wirklich gegen die rechte und gesetze verstößt.
sie dürfen nix auf dem pc scannen o.ä.

ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
meine güte...


----------



## nanuk46 (30. Oktober 2011)

Lies das mal bitte durch:


3. Erhebung und Verarbeitung persönlicher Daten

3.1 Beim bloßen Besuch unserer Webseiten speichern wir standardmäßig

    Ihre IP-Adresse,
    die Webseite, von der aus Sie uns besuchen (Referrer),
    die Webseiten, die Sie bei uns besuchen sowie
    das Datum und die Dauer des Besuches
    Browsertyp
    Browser-Einstellungen
    Betriebssystem,

Diese Daten werden von uns zu statistischen Zwecken ausgewertet.

3.2 Wir verwenden Cookies, um Vorlieben der Besucher unserer Website ermitteln zu können und um die Benutzung bequemer gestalten zu können, indem z.B. wiederholte Eingaben von Daten vermieden werden.

3.3 Daneben speichern wir persönliche Daten nur dann, wenn Sie uns diese von sich aus senden, also z.B. beim Ausfüllen von Online-Formularen, wenn Sie uns über die Kontakt-Seite eine Mitteilung schicken oder ein Abonnement abschließen möchten. In diesen Fällen fragen wir Sie nach bestimmten personenbezogenen Daten, die für die Erfüllung des Services notwendig sind. Die Pflichtangaben kennzeichnen wir dabei mit einem Stern, alle übrigen Angaben teilen Sie uns freiwillig mit.

4. Weitergabe an Dritte, keine Übertragung ins Ausland

4.1 Wir werden Ihre Daten, insbesondere Name und Vorname, ohne Ihre vorherige Zustimmung nicht an Dritte herausgeben, es sei denn es besteht eine rechtliche Verpflichtung zur Herausgabe, z.B. aufgrund einer staatsanwaltschaftlichen oder gerichtlichen Verfügung.

4.2 Ihre Daten werden nur in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland gespeichert und genutzt. Insbesondere findet keine Übertragung in das außereuropäische Ausland statt.

5. Einwilligung in bestimmte Datennutzungen

5.1 Auf einigen unserer Seiten bitten wir Sie um eine Einwilligung in die Nutzung von Daten zu Werbezwecken. 




Von wo ist die?


----------



## matze214 (30. Oktober 2011)

Auricom80 schrieb:


> ich sach erst mal nein zu EA und Origin BF3 kann erst mal im laden bleiben und wenn es verstaubt ekal wie gut das spiel ist wenn sich andere ausspioniren lasen wolln solln sie es sich kaufen aber ich understütze sowas nicht lieber kauf ich mir Uncharted 3,Skyrim für PS3 da weiss ich wo mein geld ist und ich bin sicher


 an deiner schreibweise hab ich schon erkannt das du ps3 spieler bist . und 2.tens wieso sollte ich irgenwas von origin löschen meins ist nur im origin ordner aktiv und war es beim install auch, hier beweisscreen http://s7.directupload.net/images/111030/vlwnrcum.jpg und 3.tens das spiel ist geil und wenn man es verbietet boykottiert oder sonst etwas dann schadet man dice und seinen mitarbeitern und nicht Ea also lieber mal die fresse halten verstanden . und steam und der ganze andere kack hat deinen pc schon längst gefilzt genauso wie windows selber  google überwacht was du suchst sieht man ja ander werbung an youtube nur das was man mag kommt ,facebook verkauft deine daten ( Mark Zuckerberg ist ein Huso) und so weiter und sofort


----------



## nanuk46 (30. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> niemand kann sagen was mit den ganzen daten gemacht wird.
> ich , du , ea. niemand.
> und allein schon deswegen sollte die möglichkeit eines "scans" unterbunden werden.
> (wenn es eh nix bringt, wieso wurde es dann programmiert?)
> ...


 
ich denke es ist einfacher für die programmierer einen kompletten scan zu schreiben, als noch einen rahmen zu bauen.  das sieht man doch im tool was gecheckt wird und was nur überflogen wird. lediglich die daten im Originordner und ein paar sysfiles in dem die syskomponenten sind gehen auf reise. wenn eine software von ea drauf ist wird diese gecheckt(urheberrecht ist bei EA) und mit Origin verknüpft, da die beiden Konten jetzt zusammengefügt wurden. das alles soll die zahl der hacker minimieren. die daten von deinem system werden zu marketingzwecken und zuküntige Patches benötigt.
Mir ist es auch nicht egal, wenn meine mails, sms, bilderordner etc. gecheckt werden würden, aber das geschieht definitiv nicht, wie hier einige behaupten. dann muss man schon bei der wahrheit bleiben und beweise liefern daß es so war und definitiv persönliche Daten gelesen wurden. aber bitte nicht in form eines screenshots oder eines filmchens. jetzt mal im ernst....was würde EA mit der Steuererklärung eines Users wollen? Was mit einer SMSs von der Frau Mayer? Das muss ja dann schon ein einzelner Programmierer mit sehr, sehr, viel krimmineller Energie sein. das ganze läuft so ab. der scan läuft durch von einem ohr ins andere. ohne speicherung, ohne irgendwas (erkennbar am ProcessMonitor).bei bestimmten files (EA,Origin,Betriebssys, SysKompos)läuft ein check. EA Software wird auf die Reg gecheckt und gleich in Origin übernommen. Was dann letztendlich mit dem File von einer gefundenen gecrackten version eines spiels passiert weiß ich net.ich denke sie wird einfach nicht mehr starten. oder ea sperrt den account. da war ja dann vor der einen straftat schon eine andere. lol..jetzt wirds kompliziert.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. Oktober 2011)

kannst du etwa nicht auf meinen beitrag eingehen und meine fragen beantworten?

ich geb dir nen rat.
schreib lieber nix hin wenn dir die wörter ausgehen.

wenn du so zufrieden bist und origin befürwortest, dann geh doch spielen und schau hier nicht rein.
wenn du die fakten nicht verstehen willst oder kannst, dann lass es doch einfach bleiben.

hier gehts darum dass EA gegen gesetze verstößt.

solang du auf keiner meiner fragen eine glaubwürdige antwort findest,
muss man dich als troll abstempeln.
wobei, alle deine 8 beiträge nur dein origin befürwortet haben
und das obwohl es offiziell ist dass EA mit origin zu weit ging...

kopf schüttel. manchen leuten kann man nicht helfen 

@ matze124

schon schwer den ton zu bewahren ne?

klar kann dice nix dafür, aber irgendwo muss man ein zeichen setzen.
Dice gehört komplett zu EA, von daher würde es beide treffen.

im grundegenommen eigentlich egal. das sind
firmeninterne probleme (falls verkaufsverbot ausgeprochen würde)
die uns nix mehr angehen.
dann haben sie halt sowas im betrieb zu klären.

die hätten sich halt von anfang an gedanken machen müssen dass
sowas nicht hinhaut.
vor allem nach dem psn hacker-vorfall.

hier gehts um rechte und gesetze. egal wie gut das spiel ist.
soetwas darf niemand machen.

edit: nanuk46
du kannst noch so oft hinschreiben das niemand etwas mit meinen daten anfangen könnte.
hier gehts nur darum dass irgendwelche daten überhaupt vll lesbar sein KÖNNTEN
obwohl da origin nix verloren HÄTTE.

wenn origin etwas scannen will, dann soll er only origin scannen so wie es steam auch macht.
nur leider macht sowas origin nicht. schau mal in den foren durch da findest du mehr bilder.
nur weils bei dir nicht so ist, heißt es nicht dass es bei allen anderen genau so ist.
1 einzelner fall reicht aus um die kacke zum dampfen zu bringen.

es ist leider sinnlos dir das klarzumachen.

"Schmeiß einen Frosch in einen Topf mit heißem Wasser - und er wird  sofort heraus springen. Aber wenn du ihn in einen Topf mit kaltem Wasser  gibst und das langsam erhitzt, wird er weiter drin schwimmen bleiben -  bis er kocht!

irgendwann klingelts bei dir


----------



## nanuk46 (30. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> kannst du etwa nicht auf meinen beitrag eingehen und meine fragen beantworten?
> 
> ich geb dir nen rat.
> schreib lieber nix hin wenn dir die wörter ausgehen.
> ...


 


ich würde gerne den vorschlag machen, daß wir das kriegsbeil bis auf wiederruf begraben....


----------



## TheCrow1989 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ea scheißt auf Deutsches Rechte,versucht sie durch Eula/AGBs auszuhebeln, und klaut dann noch daten. Und es gibt immer noch Menschen ,die den Dreck verteidigen.Ich kann wirklich nur hoffen, das Ea richtig ein aufen Deckel bekommt.


----------



## Ladde82 (30. Oktober 2011)

wird jetzt eigentlich was an dem origin geändert?? denn nur die AGB´s ändern reicht nicht wenn das Programm weiter macht wie bisher...


----------



## Mentor501 (30. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> kannst du etwa nicht auf meinen beitrag eingehen und meine fragen beantworten?
> 
> ich geb dir nen rat.
> schreib lieber nix hin wenn dir die wörter ausgehen.
> ...


 
Sorry aber Nanuk's Antwort ist durchaus nicht dumm oder sonst etwas, deine agressive Antwort führt da zu nichts, wer nachdenkt hat Origin eh in Sandboxie laufen, und um es nochmal klarzustellen, die dauernde Behauptung EA würde gegen geltenes Recht verstoßen stimm so nicht, die AGB (die alten) war nach deutschem Recht zwar ungültig, dass was Origin aber tut, nähmlich die Origin eigenen Ordner und EA Programme zu durchsuchen bzw. einzugliedern, ist definitiv nicht gegen deutsches Recht, und etwas anderes konnte bisher noch nicht bewiesen werden, jeder kann ja selbst den Test machen (wovon ich natürlich abraten würde wenn Origin nicht eh schon installiert war und man das Programm meiden möchte).
Natürlich muss es nicht sein, und ich will gar nicht wirklich Origin in Schutz nehmen, nur stimmt deine Aussage nicht hier liege ein Gesetzesverstoß vor, der hätte erst vorgelegen, wenn EA mit Origin im deutschen Raume tatsächlich die in der ersten AGB (ich kenn die neue noch nicht) eigens eingeräumten, allerdings ungültigen Rechte tatsächlich umfassend angewand hätte.
Im Moment hingegen musst du lediglich die gleichen Persönlichen Daten angeben wie bei dem Email Anbieter deines Vertrauens, ausgenommen der Durchsuchung von Origin Ordnern natürlich.

Außerdem kommt EA uns Stück für Stück ja entgegen, der Druck darf halt nicht aufhören, insofern begrüße ich deinen Kommentar durchaus.



Ladde82 schrieb:


> wird jetzt eigentlich was an dem origin  geändert?? denn nur die AGB´s ändern reicht nicht wenn das Programm  weiter macht wie bisher...


 
Was macht es denn "bisher"? 
Antwort: Origin Ordner, dursuchen, EA Spiele auf Wunsch eingliedern, mehr ist bisher nicht geschehen, dass muss keine Entwarnung für die Zukunft sein, aber es ist zumindest unwahrscheinlich dass das System im Moment noch mehr tut.
Die AGBs bestehen aus Klauseln die für Amerikanisches Recht entworfen wurden um sich gegen Klagen abzusichern, da man in Amerika praktisch auf alles Klagen kann, selbst darauf, dass auf der Mikrowelle nicht stand dass man keine Tiere darin trocknen darf...
Das wurde dann schlicht ins deutsche übersetzt.




TheCrow1989 schrieb:


> Ea scheißt auf Deutsches Rechte,versucht sie  durch Eula/AGBs auszuhebeln, und klaut dann noch daten. Und es gibt  immer noch Menschen ,die den Dreck verteidigen.Ich kann wirklich nur  hoffen, das Ea richtig ein aufen Deckel bekommt.


 
Man kann das deutsche Gesetz mit AGBs gar nicht aushebeln, verständest  du etwas von der Materie wüsstest du das, statdessen haben sie sich  selbst ins Bein geschossen, da ihre AGBs aufgrund von zwei Passagen  sogar vollständig ungültig sind und jeder der Nachweisen könnte das EA  sich die in den AGBs beschriebenen Rechte herrausnimmt theoretisch  klagen könnte.


PS: Nocheinmal, ich steige hier nicht für Origin in den Ring, gewiss nicht, ich hab das Ding aus misstrauen ja auch "eingesperrt" obwohl auf meiner Spieler PC Platte eh nur Spiele installiert sind, ich wollte nur auf unstimmigkeiten in den Aussagen aufmerksam machen.


----------



## trayn (30. Oktober 2011)

Habt ihr gesehen, das AMAZON.DE Battlefield 3 Bewertung Löscht .....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sirius89 (30. Oktober 2011)

trayn schrieb:


> Habt ihr gesehen, das AMAZON.DE Battlefield 3 Bewertung Löscht .....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja sicher,schon seit Tagen.

Und die löschen nicht nur Bewertungen wie "Ey origin is vol lder kack alda,EA ihr seit voll die Wichsase",nein,da werden wirklich gut formulierte Bewertungen gelöscht die einem ein genaues Bild gegeben haben was Origin so übel macht.


----------



## Kane (30. Oktober 2011)

Nun ja ich sage es mal so jeder der den ABGs zustimmt und sich das game installiert usw brauch sich dann nicht wundern schlieslich macht ihr das ja von euch aus -.-" ihr stimmt ja dem zu anderen fall würde ich das game einfach runter haun von der platte und es zurückgeben da man nicht mit den ABGs einverstanden ist und wenn dann niemand das game kauf dann merkt auch EA das da was Falsch läuft den wenn die umsätze fallen und kein geld rein kommt wirds schmerzhaft  dann merken se das was nicht stimmt daher würde ich jeden raten der nicht damit einverstanden kauft euch das game nicht oder gebt es zurück wenn jeder das machen würde,würde  EA/Origin  eventuell noch mal drüber nach denken und so etwas unterlassen oder es halt im rechtlichen rahme belassen für den deutschen markt.


----------



## schattenlord98 (30. Oktober 2011)

Nur das Problem ist, es darf nix in den AGBs drin stehen, was man da drin nicht erwartet, wie sowas was bei EA eben drin steht, oder z.B. dass man dem Publisher einfach mal 10€ überweisen muss. Denn du liest dir sicher auch nicht jede AGB ausführlich durch, denn dabei können schonmal wenige Stunden draufgehen


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (30. Oktober 2011)

Sowas macht mich wütend. Ich habe Origin nicht auf meinem PC, aber trotzdem ist es zum aus der Haut fahren!


----------



## FranzMeier (30. Oktober 2011)

*Naja*



Kane schrieb:


> Nun ja ich sage es mal so jeder der den ABGs zustimmt und sich das game installiert usw brauch sich dann nicht wundern schlieslich macht ihr das ja von euch aus -.-"


 
Naja - es ist nunmal so daß es auch gesetzliche Regelungen darüber gibt, was nicht in die AGB hinein darf. Die können ja auch nicht irgendwo im letzen Absatz reinschreiben dass jeder Spieler als persönlicher Sklave für den EA Vorstand zur Verfügung stehen muss und nur weil das dann drinsteht ist das dann gültig.


----------



## Chronik (30. Oktober 2011)

ICh weiß jetzt nicht wie alt das "Update 1" ist.
Is auch egal, was mich mehr interssiert sind die "neuen ABGs" zu Origin wirklich "NEU"?

Stört sich den da keine dran wenn ein Client (hier Origin) die Lizensrechte aller Games, selbst wenn es nur die von EA sind, abfragt? Selbst wenn es nur Offline-Games sind.

Ich hab einige Spiele von EA, das sind,aus meiner Sicht, alles Offline-Games z.B.: ME (1 und 2), C&C (ich weiß das kann man auch Online zoggen, is aber nichts für mich), ... .

Wenn die schon nach Lizensen von anderen Games scannen "wollen", müssten die mich vorher fragen und ich sollte aber auch ablehen können. Wenn ich jetzt meine anderen Games von EA nur zoggen kann wenn ich Origin an habe, da ist für mich aus einem SP ein indirekter MP gewurden und da seh ich nicht ein.


----------



## billy336 (30. Oktober 2011)

gz. einer der mächtigsten trojaner die ich je gesehen habe. wer sich den auf die platte schiebt, sollte lieber nichts zum verbergen haben^^


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (30. Oktober 2011)

schade das soviele leute keine ahnung von dem thema haben.
aber wenigstens wirds langsam verstanden was hier los ist.

(ich hab schon immer jede petition gegen assoziale eulas unterschrieben)
(eulas die mir nich passen, akzeptiere ich auch nicht)

am schlimmsten sind die Leute die hier was von "readfile" oder "filehandle" schreiben, denen ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen, die sind schon zu sehr sensibilisiert.

1. haben die keine ahung von der technik
2. könnte man denen ne kamera ins zimmer hängen...dann würde 2 wochen gejammert werden aber dann hätte man sich daran auch gewöhnt.


----------



## Porsche2k (30. Oktober 2011)

Habe Sandboxie installiert, Origin läuft jetzt nur in der Sandbox.

Habe mal über Process Monitor geschaut, wo Origin jetzt überall rumschnüffelt. Hier ein Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Sceenshot kann man doch sehen, dass Origin weiterhin außerhalb der Sandbox rumschnüffelt? Oder vertue ich mich da? Kenne mich mit der Materie überhaupt nicht aus. :/


----------



## Mentor501 (30. Oktober 2011)

Porsche2k schrieb:


> Habe Sandboxie installiert, Origin läuft jetzt nur in der Sandbox.
> 
> Habe mal über Process Monitor geschaut, wo Origin jetzt überall rumschnüffelt. Hier ein Screenshot:
> 
> ...


 
Du hast die Details abgeschnitten, allerdings ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass Origin nicht durchkommt, da das von dir verwendete Programm Zugriffs"versuche" meldet, und nicht "erfolgte Zugriffe, dazu müssten wir jetzt aber wissen was unter "Details" steht.


----------



## Porsche2k (30. Oktober 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Du hast die Details abgeschnitten, allerdings ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass Origin nicht durchkommt, da das von dir verwendete Programm Zugriffs"versuche" meldet, und nicht "erfolgte Zugriffe, dazu müssten wir jetzt aber wissen was unter "Details" steht.


 
Sorry. Habe nochmal zwei neue Screenshots gemacht, diesmal mit eingeblendeten Details.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde aus den Informationen nicht wirklich schlau. Jedenfalls findet man ja Lesevorgänge und Schreibevorgänge. Keine Ahnung.

/edit: Kann ich eh knicken. Kann BF 3 nicht starten. "Fehler bei der Übergabe von blablabla". -.-


----------



## robby23 (30. Oktober 2011)

Wie doof ist EA eigentlich?
Haben die ernsthaft geglaubt, sowas würde nicht rauskommen?!


----------



## schattenlord98 (30. Oktober 2011)

"1984 was not supposed to be an instuction manual..."


----------



## dr-breen (30. Oktober 2011)

Porsche2k schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"CreateFile" heißt nicht unbedingt, dass eine neue Datei geschrieben wird, sondern dass eine vorhandene geöffnet wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Oktober 2011)

Gerüchten zufolge hat der Weihnachtsmann schon Kontakt mit EA aufgenommen. Das macht das Geschenke verteilen einfacher, schließlich wüssten die schon, was der Bürger so alles hat.


----------



## Tenograd (30. Oktober 2011)

Warum wird EA nur wenig an seiner Spyware Software Origin ändern? Weil es schon mehr als 8 oder 10 Millionen Menschen installiert haben und den Dienst mit Daten füllen...
EA verdient dran....und weiß auch noch mehr über dich als du selbst.
Wie kann man es stoppen...?
Einfach auf EA Spiele mit Origin Zwang pfeifen und sich was anderes kaufen.
So klein ist die Auswahl ja nicht und wenn es nicht anders geht muss man BF 3 eben auf Ps3 spielen.
Origin?: Nein,Danke!
Falls ihr Origin und BF3 unbedingt auf eurem PC haben müsst, vergesst nicht euren Account auch Zeitgleich mit Facebook und Twitter zu vernetzen...schließlich sollte ja kein Teil eures Lebens im EA Daten Center fehlen!


----------



## Chronik (30. Oktober 2011)

@Tenograd: oder sich einen neunen "guten" PC kaufen und dann da BF3 zocken.
Aber wer hat schon das geld für einen TOP PC, also ich nicht.


----------



## JamesMark (31. Oktober 2011)

@chronik mein neuer pc kommt morgen, aber trotzdem kommt origin nicht drauf!


----------



## insanezt (31. Oktober 2011)

hab mir das programm installiert welches im Video benutzt wird stimmt. 
http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/sysinternals/bb896645
hier der link für das programm falls es wer testen will.


----------



## billy336 (31. Oktober 2011)

http://i43.tinypic.com/3d6wy.jpg


----------



## bitstopfen (31. Oktober 2011)

@nanuk46

Schau es gibt:

- Herzkranke
- Krebspatienten
- etc.

wichtig für Versicherungen

- Schwule
- Bissexuelle
- Transvestiten
- etc.

wichtig für Rassisten

- einfache Systemkritiker
- Terroristen
- etc.

wichtig für Regierungen

- der Rest

wichtig für Marktforschungen (für Urheberrechtsklagen (z.B. Bilder, Musik, etc.), gezielte Werbung um deinen Briefkasten zu verstopfen)

Und genau deshalb sind diese Daten wertvoll (Milliardengeschäft) egal wie unwichtig dir manche Menschen erscheinen mögen... .

Es gibt dafür Programme, die roboterartig alles sammeln und bei der zugeordneten Person im Archiv ablegen. Daraus entwickelt sich dieses sogenannte gläserne Profil. 

Ich empfehle daher jedem Menschen nicht mit persönlichen Daten im Internet haussieren zu gehen. Auch wenn du meinst, das alle das machen, viele wie ich existieren nur als Fake im Netz, frei erfundener Nick der sich nirgends einordnen lässt. Auch besitze ich keine diversen Servicekarten von Edeka, Aldi und co. Echte private Sachen kann man sich auch von Auge zu Auge mitteilen.

Mit jedem Mausklick bestätigt man auch, das die Software machen kann, was sie will. Deshalb ist es wichtig, das man bewusst im Internet surft und auch nur auf "bestätigen" geht, wenn ein gewisses Grundvertrauen da ist. Anders ist es auch leider nicht möglich. Was natürlich sehr hilfreich ist, wenn man weiss das die Betreiber verklagbar sind, weil Firmensitz lt. Impressum bekannt ist. Das man da auch hin und wieder auf die Schnauze fällt, ist völlig normal. Jedoch lädt man mit dieser Vorgehensweise nicht gleich jeden auf seinen Rechner ein, zur Not hilft dann "Format C:". 

Nun übertragen wir das auf die Straße, du lässt auch nicht jeden in deine Wohnung. Verhindern, das dich ein vermeintlicher Freund beklaut, kannst aber auch du im nachhinein nicht. Wenn dir aber bekannt ist, das der Kumpel aus der 8 Uhr Kneipe bei einigen Freunden schon geklaut hat, würdest du, bei vernünftigen Menschenverstand sagen, mit dem will ich nichts zu tun haben.

Genau deshalb solltest du dir mal Gedanken machen, zu deinem Umgang mit Origins. Leute die behaupten, ich habe nichts zu verbergen, beweisen zumindest eines, Solidarität mit Dieben. Datendieben.

Ob nun EA immer noch was hochladen lässt oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle, durch die AGB haben sie den Diebstahl angekündigt. Meineserachtens würde ich zumindest, ein Entschuldigungsvideo rausbringen. Dann würd ich Origin abschaffen und eine andere Markplattform (Konsumfreundlicher) herausbringen, denn der Name Origin ist beschädigt. Wer nur das Game auf dem Rechner hat, der kann natürlich nicht beschnüffelt werden, jedoch Raubkopierer beschimpfen und selbst Solidarität mit Datendieben halten, klingt irgendwie nicht glaubwürdig. Ob EA nur liest interessiert gar nicht, auf Umfang, Art und Weise kommt es an und sich die Möglichkeit einzuräumen es zu tun, reicht um Origin eine Absage zu erteilen, der Code ist enthalten und der Wille war da, Vertrauensbruch.

So denn Viel Spaß mit dem Game, ich hoffe Star Wars geht auch ohne Origin.

achja und bei File Handles werden Dateien auch gelesen siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei-Handle


----------



## Thiopental (31. Oktober 2011)

Nun, da hilft nur Verzicht.
Auch ich habe mich auf BF3 gefreut, aber da ist Schluss mit lustig.
Ich kann Euch allen nur raten EA respektive BF3 zu boykottieren. Vielleicht führt das zu einem Überdenken der Coop. mit Origin. Und jetzt habt Ihr doch ewig auf das Spiel gewartet, kommts da auf ein, zwei Monate länger an?


----------



## Rabowke (31. Oktober 2011)

bitstopfen schrieb:


> achja und bei File Handles werden Dateien auch gelesen siehe: Datei-Handle – Wikipedia


Stimmt nicht. Du kannst die Datei auch einfach 'auswählen' ohne welche Operationen durchzuführen.


----------



## Jaytek (31. Oktober 2011)

Schwupps Origin gelöscht. Es wird mir kein Ei aus der Hose fallen, wenn ich stattdessen MoW 3 zocken werde  So ein Verhalten sollte niemals unterstützt werden. Ich halte auch nix davon diese Vorgehensweise dann als entschuldigt zu sehen nur weil jetzt im Nachhinein die EULA geändert worden sind. Ohne die öffentliche Diskussion darüber wäre das doch nie geschehen! Perfide Methoden sag ich da nur.


----------



## Ladde82 (31. Oktober 2011)

Das origin Ordner scannt die Origin bzw EA nichts angehen ist eine sauerei da stimmen mir die meisten ja zu. Und nur die AGB ändern hilft mir auch nichts wenn Origin trozdem alles scannt wie Browser verlauf etc
Nehmen wir mal an man könnte dem Programm Origin die zugriffsrechte einschränken und zulassen das es nur Ordner scannen kann die für das Programm selber von nöten sind zb Origin Ordner, EA Ordner und dazugehörige Registry ordner. 
Im Prinzip ändere ich Origin selber nicht. Ich gebe ihm zb durch ein anderes Programm vor wo es sich aufhalten darf. Dadurch sollte ich ja auch keine Probleme mit EA bekommen da ich Origin nicht "gehackt" bzw geändert habe.
So und nun meine Frage wäre dies überhaupt möglich oder ist die "scan eigenschaft" von Origin zu umfangreich.
Wie gesagt ist nur ein Gedankengang also bitte kein geflame...


----------



## Kammi81 (31. Oktober 2011)

Was kann man gegen das program machen wenn dem jenigen dem das spiel gehört aber nicht der pc gehört wo es drauf ist ???????
Dann ist es Daten Diepstahl 3er und das ist nach meinem kenntnisstand Rechtswiedrig da es daten sind die EA nix angehen oder ??????


----------



## Ruffnek (31. Oktober 2011)

mhh frag mich ob man Origin auch installieren muß wenn man das spiel bald über Steam kaufen kann. Steam ist auf jedenfall besser als origin


----------



## Peter23 (31. Oktober 2011)

Kammi81 schrieb:


> Was kann man gegen das program machen wenn dem jenigen dem das spiel gehört aber nicht der pc gehört wo es drauf ist ???????
> Dann ist es Daten Diepstahl 3er und das ist nach meinem kenntnisstand Rechtswiedrig da es daten sind die EA nix angehen oder ??????


 
Welche Daten wurden dir gestohlen?

Gibt es überhaupt jemanden der beweisen kann, dass privaten Daten den Rechner verlassen haben?

Oder jammern hier alle aufgrund gefakter Youtube Videos rum?


----------



## bitstopfen (31. Oktober 2011)

Was willst du da beweisen wollen? Wenn EA selbst sagt, das sie es machen... omg


----------



## Rabowke (31. Oktober 2011)

bitstopfen schrieb:


> Was willst du da beweisen wollen? Wenn EA selbst sagt, das sie es machen... omg


 ... bitte? Wo genau hat EA gesagt das sie "Daten stehlen"? Vorallem sensible Daten wie besagte Backups von Mobiltelefonen etc.?!


----------



## Brexten (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe die Leute einfach nicht die sich so verhemmt für Origin einsetzen. Leute wacht auf! Origin übertritt hier deutlich die Grenzen. Kopierschutz hin oder her, aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass ihr damit einverstanden seit das dieses "Tool" (Spyware *hust*) eure Festplatte scannen darf, bloß weil denen danach ist. Jaja ihr habt nichts zu verbergen... Wo lebt ihr auf dem Mond? Es gibt nicht ohne Grund Datenschützer, Datenschutz und Gesetze zu solcher Art von Dingen.

Gut Nacht.


----------



## bitstopfen (31. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... bitte? Wo genau hat EA gesagt das sie "Daten stehlen"? Vorallem sensible Daten wie besagte Backups von Mobiltelefonen etc.?!



Sie hatten nicht gesagt, welche Daten sie auslesen bis heute die Stellungnahme kam. Davon abgesehen ist EA ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen, also werd ich schon drauf achten, das sie von mir nur am gekauften Spiel Geld verdienen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. Du kannst die Datei auch einfach  'auswählen' ohne welche Operationen durchzuführen.


 
Allein das auswählen der Datei ist eine Operation. Nur EA braucht dann die Daten nicht, wenn sie es "nur" abscannen.
Deine hysterische Art zu antworten ist schon beängstigend, bei der Frage welche Hysterie ist schlimmer, doch eindeutig derer die um alles in der Welt Schnüffelsoftware verteidigen, es fehlt an vernünftigen Argumenten. Warum sollte ich EA ohne Grund fertig machen wollen, es gibt viele Spiele dieses Puplishers auf meinem System. Selbst Origin hatte ich noch vor ein paar Monaten drauf. Ich finde es einfach dreist und kriminell, wenn sie sich anmaßen, mehr als ich dachte auf meinen Computer zu scannen. Wenn das für dich nicht so ist, dann muß doch nicht die Masse so inkompetent im Umgang mit dem Internet sein.

Wer es glaubt wird selig!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvXmPW7IaEw

und um dich aufzuklären, warum keiner berichten kann, was wirklich an EA versendet wird, liegt daran, das die Daten verschlüsselt gesendet werden. Deshalb kann man sich nur nach den AGBs richten, in dem sie sich das Recht einräumen zu schnüffeln.

Was im Grunde auch genügt, um zu sagen, so nicht. Da nun jeder weiss wozu Origin in der Lage ist, weiss man auch, das man einen schlummernden Trojaner auf der Platte sein eigen nennt.


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2011)

bitstopfen schrieb:


> Sie hatten nicht gesagt, welche Daten sie auslesen bis heute die Stellungnahme kam. Davon abgesehen ist EA ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen, also werd ich schon drauf achten, das sie von mir nur am gekauften Spiel Geld verdienen.


Danke für den Text, aber das wollte ich doch garnicht wissen. 

Ich hab dich explizit gefragt wo EA bestätigt hat, dass sie Daten stehlen. In dem Wortlaut. 

Ich wart immer noch auf deine Quelle. 



> Allein das auswählen der Datei ist eine Operation. Nur EA braucht dann die Daten nicht, wenn sie es "nur" abscannen.


Du hast noch nie programmiert, kann das sein?



> Deine hysterische Art zu antworten ist schon beängstigend, [...]


Hysterische Art?  

Jetzt hast du dich gerade selbst disqualifiziert. Ich hab dir lediglich gesagt, dass beim Datei 'selektieren' oder gar öffnen noch lange nichts gelesen wird. Da fehlt noch min. ein Arbeitsschritt. Auch das recursive Scannen von Verzeichnissen kann unter Umständen die Dateien 'selektieren', so das Überwachungsprogramme hier einen Filehandle feststellen. 

Allerdings wird dann immer noch nichts gelesen und/oder geschrieben. Lediglich darauf wollte ich dich hinweisen. 


Warum mein Hinweis diesbzgl. von dir als 'hysterisch' abgestempelt wird bleibt wohl für immer dein Geheimnis.


----------



## Vordack (1. November 2011)

@Rabowke

Kiddies halt 

Meinen alles zu wissen, haben aber null Durchblick.


----------



## bitstopfen (1. November 2011)

ja das seid ihr beide scheinbar



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich wart immer noch auf deine Quelle.



siehe Vertragsbedingungen, bzw. ihr Statement, das sie die Daten  auswerten für Updates etc. und in den Vertragsbedingungen stand dann das  das doch weitergeht, wie nur gesagt.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Du hast noch nie programmiert, kann das sein?



Ich vermute du weißt noch mehr wie dies nicht, Verträge lesen und was eine Operation in der EDV ist.


abgesehen davon füttere ich gerade Trolle, mein Fehler nerv jemand anders


----------



## N7ghty (1. November 2011)

bitstopfen schrieb:


> siehe Vertragsbedingungen, bzw. ihr Statement, das sie die Daten  auswerten für Updates etc. und in den Vertragsbedingungen stand dann das  das doch weitergeht, wie nur gesagt.


 Oh mein Gott, die werten Daten aus? Verdammt, das macht scheinbar jedes Unternehmen. In was für einer Welt leben wir eigentlich? Und das geht noch weiter? Brrrrrrr (Sarkasmus aus)


----------



## bitstopfen (2. November 2011)

Naivität an: 





N7ghty schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, die werten Daten aus? Verdammt, das macht scheinbar jedes Unternehmen. In was für einer Welt leben wir eigentlich? Und das geht noch weiter? Brrrrrrr (Sarkasmus aus)


 Naivität aus

beschäftige dich mal mit der Staatssicherheit

und zu EA es wäre schön, das man vorher liest, was genau ausgewertet wird, z.B. welche Komponenten im System sind um die Programmierung zu optimieren und dann für jeden Vorgang man zum Daten senden gefragt wird. Sich allerdings erst nach der digitalen Unterschrift dazu zu äußern, lässt in mir kein Vertrauen aufkommen..



bitstopfen schrieb:


> @nanuk46
> 
> Schau es gibt:
> 
> ...


----------



## N7ghty (2. November 2011)

bitstopfen schrieb:


> Naivität an:  Naivität aus
> 
> beschäftige dich mal mit der Staatssicherheit
> 
> und zu EA es wäre schön, das man vorher liest, was genau ausgewertet wird, z.B. welche Komponenten im System sind um die Programmierung zu optimieren und dann für jeden Vorgang man zum Daten senden gefragt wird. Sich allerdings erst nach der digitalen Unterschrift dazu zu äußern, lässt in mir kein Vertrauen aufkommen..


 Der Vergleich mit der Stasi is völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen, da kannste du den CEO von EA auch gleich mit Hitler vergleichen. Das wär jedenfalls das gleiche Niveau.
Und wach mal auf, wenn du im Internet durch die Gegend surfst, werden überall deine Daten gespeichert. Amazon speichert, was du gekauft hast. Google speichert, was du gesucht hast. Von Facebook will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.
Das macht Origin nicht besser, ich will nur, dass hier die Leute beim Thema und sachlich bleiben. Origin macht nicht unbedingt was Neues. Nur was es macht, das macht es (vermutlich) extrem. Ich schreibe vermutlich, weil nicht ganz klar für mich ist, was es jetzt genau macht. Da könnte sich ruhig mal ein Experte zu äußern. Und ich meine echte Experten, nicht die selbsternannten Experten, die dann in Foren rumtrollen...


----------



## bitstopfen (2. November 2011)

Ich habe keine Adressdaten von mir unter dem erfundenen Nick hinterlegt. Gegen google hilft der Google Analyse Deinstaller, plus Ghosthery, noscript und Adblock auch reale Daten existieren von mir da nicht. Selbst mit Amazon bin ich zufrieden, noch nie unerwünschte Post erhalten, desweiteren hält sich Amazon an deutsche Gesetze. Ganz ohne Vertrauensbasis geht es nicht. Ob man seine Daten herumschleudert wie billiges Lametta ist jedoch was ganz anderes.

Ich find Battlefield vorerst top und werd mich auch nicht weiter um das Thema Origin streiten, jedoch gibt es erfreulicher Weise schon eine Multiplayer Version ohne Origin, die nur funktioniert, wenn man das Spiel gekauft hat. Bitte sucht selbst mit google.  Ansonsten bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig, das man auf einem leeren Rechner Battlefield geniesst.


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2011)

bitstopfen schrieb:


> [...]


Du laberst so einen Unsinn, das ist im Grunde unfassbar. Bevor du mir irgendwelche Dinge unterstellst, solltest du etwas an deiner Diskussionskultur arbeiten damit wir ungefähr auf einem gemeinsamen Nenner kommen. 

Was in den Vertragsbedingungen steht und was EA wirklich macht sind erstmal zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Ich will von dir explizit einen Nachweis das EA Daten (!) von deinen PC hochlädt ( = Diebstahl ) und diese dann auswertet. Du sprachst davon, dass EA das offiziell bestätigt hat ... schick mir doch einfach den Link zur Pressemitteilung und gut ist.

Zweitens, dein Unwissen bzgl. Programmierung ist genauso erschreckend wie deine Schlussfolgerungen. Meine Frage, ob du jemals programmiert hat, hast du auch nicht beantwortet ... das zeigt mir doch das du eigentlich null Ahnung von der Materie hast, hier aber mitreden willst.

Nochmal für dich: c++, als Bsp., -> fileopen öffnet lediglich die Datei, liest sie nicht. Ohne lesen gibt es auch keine Auswertung der Daten.

Soweit verständlich?

Ich glaub ich bin auf diesem Planeten ein paar Jahre länger als du unterwegs und hab in meinem Leben deutlich mehr Programmiersprachen gesehen, genutzt und gelernt ... in jeder der mir bekannten Programmiersprachen ist Datei öffnen != Lesen.

Aber vllt. gehör ich ja zum alten Eisen & du gehörst zur neuen Generation: also, klär mich auf! Welche Sprache(n) kennst und nutzt du wo sich das Verhalten zu, Beispiel c++ oben, unterscheidet? 

Absolut lächerlich, und damit kommen wir zum Ende, sind deine Aussagen bzgl. Troll: im Gegensatz zu dir bring ich dir Argumente, Nachweise sowie Berichte aus der Praxis. Von dir kommt nur viel blablabla ohne Sinn und Verstand.


----------

